# Mantle: Golem mit ersten harten Zahlen die beeindrucken



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

Der von PCGH zu Golem.de gewechselte Redakteur Marc Sauter hat einen ersten ausführlichen Bericht zu Mantle und den möglichen Performancegewinnen verfasst.

Da der fünfseitige Bericht zu lang ist, um ihn hier in vollem Umfang wieder zu geben, verweise ich den interessierten Leser auf den Artikel bei golem. Nun aber die Kurzzusammenfassung:

AMD hatte ja recht vollmundig angekündigt, das man nVidia "verspotten" werde mit Mantle. Dies war sehr starker Tobak und wurde zu recht von vielen Seiten SEHR kritisch gesehen. Vor allem da man nicht wie eigentlich versprochen Mantle in BF4 noch im Dezember 2013 bringen konnte, sondern den Launch auf Januar 2014 verschieben musste. Aber selbst dieser Termin schien nicht zu halten sein, was erneut, und auch hier durchasu brechtigt, die Kritiker auf den Plan rief.

Was AMD aber nun abliefert ist mehr als beeindurckend! Um die Spannung aufrecht zu erhalten, die Ergebnisse hinter dem folgenden Spoiler.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: http://www.gamespot.com/forums/syst...tech-offering-up-to-45-boost-in-bf4-31017896/

Konnte man die versprochenen *BIS ZU 45% Leistungsvorsprung gegenüber DX* wirklich realisieren?

Hat man dies wie befürchtet nur im absoluten CPU-Limit erreicht, also z.B. einem langsamen Core i3 oder Phenom II x4 mit niedrigem Takt, oder gar einer Mobile-CPU/APU?

Hat man nur in 720p dieses Ergebis erreicht, um eben ein möglichst großes CPU-Limit zu haben, oder erreicht man dies sogar im GPU limit bei >FullHD??

Nach dem nächsten Spoiler wissen wir es 



Spoiler



Ok, einen Spoiler gibt es doch noch. Wir wollen uns doch zuerst das Testsystem anschauen, und die Spannung erneut nach oben katapultieren!

Testsystem:
CPU: i7-3770k
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1333
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290X @Ref-clock von 1000/2500 MHz im Uber-Mode
OS: Win 8.1, also DX11.1 für die DX-Version, die bereits schneller ist als die Win7 Version
Treiber: Catalys 14.1 Beta sowohl für DX als auch Mantle, welches allerdings auch unter Win7 laufen wird.

Am Testsystem scheitert es also auf jeden Fall schon einmal nicht. Dies ist ein wirklich potentes System, welches unter High-End ein zu stufen ist. Schafft Mantle im Golem-Test die versprochenen "up to 45%" oder fällt das Bild ernüchternd aus??? Nach dem nächsten Spoiler wissen wir es VERSPROCHEN!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaube die Werte sagen bereits alles und bedürfen an sich keiner weiteren Worte.

AMD und Dice haben NICHT zu viel versprochen! Ganz im Gegenteil! Mit den "up to 45%" hat man ausgesprochen tief gestapelt, denn in 720p sind es bei den Min FPS 69,2%  und bei den Avg FPS sage und schreibe  77,5% Mehrleistung!

Zwar fehlen die Werte der GTX Titan/780Ti von nVidia noch, aber man wird wohl wirklich nVidia "verpotten".

Ok, das waren ja die 720p Werte, unter denen niemand spielt, aber selbst beim Umstieg auf 1080p ändert sich fast nichts. Erst wenn man 4xMSAA dazu packt, sinkt der Vorteil stark, ist mit >30% aber immer noch gewaltig. Muss man doch bedenken, das man für >30% Mehrleistung schnell! mal mehrere 100€ mehr hinlegen muss! 

Erst in 2160p sind es dann mit nur noch 6,7% Mehrleistung bei den Avg-FPS nur noch recht wenig. Das man aber selbst im starken GPU-Limit noch mehr als 6% Mehrleistung raus holt, und bei den Min-FPS sogar noch etwas mehr, ist sehr beeindruckend.









Was denkt ihr über Mantle? Hat AMD den Mund zu voll genommen oder nicht?


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich finde, dass sich AMD bei den Ergebnissen wirklich nicht zu verstecken braucht. Es gab durchaus immer mal wieder die Befürchtung, Mantle würde nur schwächeren CPUs helfen, aber die Tests zeigen ja deutlich, dass selbst ein 3770k davon profitiert. Gefällt mir!  Auch kann sich da ja treiberseitig vielleicht noch mehr ergeben, wenn das erst mal eine Weile in Produktion gelaufen ist und die Entwickler sich mit Mantel vertraut gemacht haben. Insgesamt bereits jetzt ein sehr ordentliches Ergebnis, wer da noch meckert, ist selbst schuld


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

Danke für die News, auch wenn ich sie schon auf Golem gelesen habe. Aber Du hast es gut zusammengefasst. Nur die drölftausend Spoiler müssten IMHO nicht sein.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Nur die drölftausend Spoiler müssten IMHO nicht sein.


 Ach, das hilft die Zweifler zu verspotten


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Februar 2014)

mal so ne Frage am Rande: provitier ich auch von Mantle, wenn ich keinerlei AMD HW besitze? Ansonsten Hut ab, Nvidia wird sicherlich auch schon was in der Mache haben


----------



## KrHome (1. Februar 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> mal so ne Frage am Rande: provitier ich auch von Mantle, wenn ich keinerlei AMD HW besitze? Ansonsten Hut ab, Nvidia wird sicherlich auch schon was in der Mache haben


 Du benötigst auf jeden Fall eine AMD Grafikkarte mit GCN Architektur (alles ab HD7000). Das ist aber auch die einzige Voraussetzung. Von wem der Prozessor ist, ist egal.


----------



## rammstein_72 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mir wünschen das Nvidia sich mit AMD zusammen tun würde und eine eigene API entwickeln auf Basis von Mantle + Physx und einigen extras. Das wäre eine Kampfansage gegen DirectX. Wenn Nvidia jetzt für sich was entwickelt, dann würde das den Spieleentwicklern auch zu umständlich werden und Mantle wäre auch wieder eine Nische. Aber mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Beeindruckend ist es auf alle Fälle.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2014)

Für den Anwender wäre es natürlich besser, wenn Nvidia sich Mantle "anschließt", anstatt eine eigene Lösung zu entwickeln. Ich befürchte allerdings, dass sie die eigene Lösung bevorzugen würden, sofern sie überhaupt in der Richtung etwas machen wollen.


----------



## maikeru (1. Februar 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> mal so ne Frage am Rande: provitier ich auch von Mantle, wenn ich keinerlei AMD HW besitze? Ansonsten Hut ab, Nvidia wird sicherlich auch schon was in der Mache haben



Noch nicht, könnte aber in Zukunft der Fall sein, da Mantle in Zukunft der Chronos Group übergeben wird.
Also wenn NV nicht aus Politischen Gründen blockt könnte deren Nächste oder übernächste Generation Mantle durchaus unterstützen.

NV hatt selber etwas ähnliches in der Mache, die Chancen das sich ihre Opengl-Extensions durchsetzen ist aber weit geringer:

AMD hatt die Konsolen im Rücken, die ähnliche APIs verwenden und dadurch wird der Portierungsaufwand minimiert.

AMD ist einfach schneller gewesen, und hatt bei der Präsentation schon mit vielen Partnerschaften geglänzt, also ist das Risiko das Mantle von Entwicklern nicht beachtet wird schonma kleiner.

Mantle wird als offene Schnittstelle kommuniziert, und spätestens wenn die Chronos GRP (Opengl) es integriert ist es dann auch soweit. Inzwischen ist der Vorteil offener Schnittstellen den Entwicklern bewusst und daher lieber gesehen als Propäritäres Zeug. Jetzt rate mal wer auf sowas steht... kleiner Tipp es ist weder intel noch AMD


----------



## Deltay (1. Februar 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen das Nvidia sich mit AMD zusammen tun würde und eine eigene API entwickeln auf Basis von Mantle + Physx und einigen extras. Das wäre eine Kampfansage gegen DirectX. Wenn Nvidia jetzt für sich was entwickelt, dann würde das den Spieleentwicklern auch zu umständlich werden und Mantle wäre auch wieder eine Nische. Aber mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Beeindruckend ist es auf alle Fälle.



wenn Nvidia irgend wann Mantel unterstützen sollte ist DirectX Geschichte Und Nvidia muss auf jeden fall etwas machen, und Microsoft hat sich viel Zuviel zeit gelassen das ding weiter zu entwickeln!


----------



## rammstein_72 (1. Februar 2014)

Geschichte vllt nicht aber Microsoft ist gezwungen was zu unternehmen und es entsteht ein Wettbewerb. Das wäre für uns alle gut. Das Nvidia was machen muss ist nun klar und es wird eine Antwort kommen soviel ist sicher.


----------



## maikeru (1. Februar 2014)

Deltay schrieb:


> wenn Nvidia irgend wann Mantel unterstützen sollte ist DirectX Geschichte Und Nvidia muss auf jeden fall etwas machen, und Microsoft hat sich viel Zuviel zeit gelassen das ding weiter zu entwickeln!



MS wäre es am liebsten wenn PC-Gaming langsam stirbt 

Mit XBox Gaming verdienen sie mehr, und haben ausserdem viel direktere Kontrolle


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

Alle Achtung !
Das erst die neue Technik soll ist ja verständlich, aber gerade die 79xx Karten wurden ja im Ausverkauf fast Verramscht? 
Und die Käufer müssen jetzt aber immer noch wer weiss wie lange warten.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> MS wäre es am liebsten wenn PC-Gaming langsam stirbt
> Mit XBox Gaming verdienen sie mehr, und haben ausserdem viel direktere Kontrolle


Der Gedanke ist jedenfalls nicht vollkommen abwegig. Naja, da werden wir wohl die Reaktionen mal abwarten müssen. Ich glaube, mit solchen Ergebnissen hatte keiner wirklich gerechnet.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> MS wäre es am liebsten wenn PC-Gaming langsam stirbt
> 
> Mit XBox Gaming verdienen sie mehr, und haben ausserdem viel direktere Kontrolle



Wenn MS DirectX fallen lässt, heißt das nur, dass Gaming unter Windows ausstirbt und dann steht Linux (u. a. auch Valve) schon in den Startlöchern. Von daher wäre es blöd von MS wenn sie DX aussterben lassen, denn ich glaube, dass eine Menge Leute da draußen Windows vorrangig wegen den Games behalten und kaufen (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn MS DirectX fallen lässt, heißt das nur, dass Gaming unter Windows ausstirbt und dann steht Linux (u. a. auch Valve) schon in den Startlöchern. Von daher wäre es blöd von MS wenn sie DX aussterben lassen, denn ich glaube, dass eine Menge Leute da draußen Windows vorrangig wegen den Games behalten und kaufen (mich eingeschlossen).


 Auf der Xbox One wird auch DX11 verwendet, komplett aussterben wird das wohl nicht ^^


----------



## Nuallan (1. Februar 2014)

Betrug! Verschwörung!  Ok, die Ergebnisse kann man dann schon zu 90% ernst nehmen. Glückwunsch, AMD. 
Wenn jetzt noch Spiele unterstützt werden die mich auch interessieren (Bf4 und Thief gehören nicht dazu), dann wird meine nächste Graka vielleicht wieder ne AMD.

Wobei ich nicht glaube das Nvidia das auf sich sitzen lassen wird. Die werden jetzt etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen und mal wieder Schwung in den Markt bringen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox One wird auch DX11 verwendet, komplett aussterben wird das wohl nicht ^^



 Das ist richtig. Gemeint war auch eher, dass es für MS kaum sinnvoll sein dürfte sich von DX unter Windows abzuwenden, weil es dann für viele Leute kaum noch einen Grund für Windows gäbe.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht glaube das Nvidia das auf sich sitzen lassen wird. Die werden jetzt etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen und mal wieder Schwung in den Markt bringen.


 

Gut Gebrüllt !

Jetzt kann man das zweideuten.
Geld in die Hand nehmen und was eigenes auf die Beine stellen. 
"oder"
Geld in die Hand nehmen ala Intel damals und dem Markt sein eigenes Produkt schmakhaft machen !  

Denke mal die meisten wissen wie ich das meine.


----------



## maikeru (1. Februar 2014)

Pc-Gamer sind ein sehr kleiner Teil der Windows käufer.

Ausserdem läuft openGL und Mantle ja auch auf Windows von daher werden viele Nutzer nicht zu Macos und Linux wechseln.

Schön wäre es allerdings wenn das Windows PC Gaming Monopol fällt, denn wir als User hätten davon mehr.

z.B. Neue Gamingschnittstellen für Win7 und generell Alternativen.
Dann müsste man nichtmehr zwangsweise alles fressen was MS durchdrücken will ---> zu den Kacheln schiele.



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Gut Gebrüllt !
> 
> Jetzt kann man das zweideuten.
> Geld in die Hand nehmen und was eigenes auf die Beine stellen.
> ...


Oder einfach Geld in die Hand nehmen und ein eigenes Mantle Produkt entwickeln.


----------



## ramme223 (1. Februar 2014)

Lang lang hats gedauert aber es hat sich gelohnt mmn. Glückwunsch AMD.  
Da wird ein cf aus 2x 290 interessant.


----------



## rammstein_72 (1. Februar 2014)

Bin gespannt wie das in anderen Games aussehen wird die weniger CPU lastig sind.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> Oder einfach Geld in die Hand nehmen und ein eigenes Mantle Produkt entwickeln.


 Nur ist Geld in so einem Fall eher das "kleinere" Problem. Selbst wenn Huang Gold scheisen würde, würde ihm das nichts helfen. So ne API stampft du nicht mal eben so aus dem Boden, selbst wenn Geld KEINE Rolle spielen sollte, was real nicht der Fall ist.

1. brauchst du erstmal überhaupt Leute die daran arbeiten, und Leute die dazu in der Lage sind, suchste wie die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen
2. selbst wenn du massig Leute hast, müssen die auch erstmal zusammenarbeiten und ne Idee haben...

2014 wirst du von nVidia da nichts mehr sehen, und selbst 2015 halte ich für sehr! sportlich.


----------



## NicoGermanman (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin schon Positiv Überracht, jetzt will ich es endlich selbst Testen ;D.
Aber das dauert wohl noch etwas, AMD will ja noch ein paar Fehler beheben wie der, der Installations Routine.


----------



## Erok (1. Februar 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> Pc-Gamer sind ein sehr kleiner Teil der Windows käufer.
> 
> Ausserdem läuft openGL und Mantle ja auch auf Windows von daher werden viele Nutzer nicht zu Macos und Linux wechseln.
> 
> ...



Soviel geballten Blödsinn in einem Posting habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. Danke für den Lacher des Tages 

Es ist echt immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele Menschen die Kachel-Oberfläche als Argumentation hinzu ziehen zu Themen, die damit rein garnichts zu tun haben 

Und zu Deiner "Zwangs-Aussage" mal ganz blöd nach gefragt : Wenn Microsoft wirklich die User dazu zwingt wie Du schreibst, wieso wurde nicht per Service Pack in Windows XP/Vista/7 die Kachel-Oberfläche hinein gepatcht ?

Oder wieso wurde von MS nicht die genannten Betriebssysteme sofort eingestellt, damit jeder zu Windows 8 wechseln muss ?

Man sollte erst mal sein Hirn einschalten, bevor man solch einen sinnfreien Käse von sich gibt 

Nur weil manche Menschen nicht in der Lage sind, auch Neue Wege zu gehen, dürfen sich andere darüber lustig machen 

Ansonsten sind das schon beeindruckende Zahlen was mit Mantle und den AMD-Karten wohl möglich ist, und lässt für die Zukunft doch hoffen, daß mit Mantle mal wieder frischer neuer Wind Einzug erhält 

Greetz Erok


----------



## maikeru (1. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nur ist Geld in so einem Fall eher das "kleinere" Problem. Selbst wenn Huang Gold scheisen würde, würde ihm das nichts helfen. So ne API stampft du nicht mal eben so aus dem Boden, selbst wenn Geld KEINE Rolle spielen sollte, was real nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> 1. brauchst du erstmal überhaupt Leute die daran arbeiten, und Leute die dazu in der Lage sind, suchste wie die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen
> 2. selbst wenn du massig Leute hast, müssen die auch erstmal zusammenarbeiten und ne Idee haben...
> ...


 
Ich meinte damit das sie ihre Produkte Mantle kompatibel gestalten sollen.
Mantle an sich ist ja eigentlich nur ein sehr dünner Layer und auf die Dokumentation sollten sie ja Zugriff bekommen.

Finde min 2015 auch realistisch.

Denke AMD hatt diesen Headstart aber durch das gute Konzept verdient.



Erok schrieb:


> Soviel geballten Blödsinn in einem Posting habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. Danke für den Lacher des Tages
> 
> Es ist echt immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele Menschen die Kachel-Oberfläche als Argumentation hinzu ziehen zu Themen, die damit rein garnichts zu tun haben
> 
> ...



erstmal bitte ich dich deinen Ton zu mäßigen, denn wenn man den ganzen "Käse" aus deinem Post erstmal entfernen würde bliebe noch ca.:

"Oder wieso wurde von MS nicht die genannten Betriebssysteme sofort eingestellt, damit jeder zu Windows 8 wechseln muss ?" übrig.

Das ist leicht zu erklären:
MS Zielkunden sind hauptsächlich Firmen oder Nutzer die mit Windows arbeiten.
Für diese Kunden bedeutet eine Umstellung des OS enorme Kosten
(Für dich zur einfacheren Erklärung: Die werden ganz dolle böse wenn man ihnen ihr Arbeisgerät wegnimmt)

Grosse Funktionen / Neuerungen werden nur in neue Versionen eingebunden, da man für diese neue Versionen kaufanreize schaffen möchte, und es einfach wenig sinn macht in ein schon verkauftes Produkt zu investieren wenn man denn lieber den Nachfolger verkaufen möchte.

Nur leider haben Normalnutzer die mit dem PC Spielen recht unglücklich damit sind nur für eine neue DirektX version ein komplett neues OS kaufen zu müssen.

Hoffe dir die Logik einwenig verständlich gemacht zu haben, bei Bedarf schreib mich einfach an und ich erkläre es dir nochmal einfacher per p/n.

Grüsse


----------



## rammstein_72 (1. Februar 2014)

Hoffe nur das Nvidia dann auch die Kepler Karten unterstützt. Denke aber schon da viele Gamer 2015 oder gar 2016 noch mit Kepler fahren werden.


----------



## Atma (1. Februar 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das Nvidia dann auch die Kepler Karten unterstützt. Denke aber schon da viele Gamer 2015 oder gar 2016 noch mit Kepler fahren werden.


Bevor du auf irgendwas hoffst, sollte man erst mal eine Bekenntnis von Nvidia abwarten. Aktuell ist völlig unklar wohin die Reise geht.


----------



## zicco93 (1. Februar 2014)

Jungs, bin ich denn der Einzige, dem die Ergebnisse spanisch vorkommen?

Ich mein: Ich habe mit einem 4770k@3,7Ghz + Radeon 7950@1150 Mhz DX11 bei 1080p, Ultra, 4xMSAA + HBAO im durchschnitt 70-80FPS und 62minFPS, als Szene hab ich versucht das nachzumachen, was im Artikel steht. mit 62 anderen Spielern. Soo viel mehr Leistung kann der 4770k gegenüber dem 3770k doch nicht haben und meine Grafikkarte ist ja wohl eine kleine Ecke langsamer.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Hoffe nur das Nvidia dann auch die Kepler Karten unterstützt. Denke aber schon da viele Gamer 2015 oder gar 2016 noch mit Kepler fahren werden.


 
Mantle-Support für bzw durch Nvidia steht noch völlig in den Sternen. Ob Kepler Hardware-mäßig in der Lage ist, Mantle zu unterstützen, weiß vermutlich auch noch niemand, nichtmal NV und AMD - es sei denn sie verhandeln schon ^^.


----------



## rammstein_72 (1. Februar 2014)

@Atma
Das ist natürlich die Voraussetzung. Aber du hast schon Recht. Es ist unklar ob sich Mantle durchsetzt oder was Nvidia machen wird. 
Aber man darf ja noch träumen^^.


----------



## Ryle (1. Februar 2014)

Nun heißt es abwarten, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist getan.

Aber noch lange kein Grund nun gleich kreischend seine Hardware zu verbrennen, wie das einige tatsächlich schon anfangen. Müsst mal im luxx schauen, wie einige schon ihre 780(Ti)/Titan SLI Systeme im Marktplatz ankündigen 

Zunächst müssen Publisher mitspielen, Spiele erscheinen die die API supporten, die müssen mich dann interessieren und dann müssen die auch schon fast CPU limitiert sein, ansonsten liegt der Performance Zuwachs in relevanten Settings "nur" bei 1-10%. Wirklich interessant wären Mantle Einbindungen bei so ziemlich jedem MMO Titel, WoW und GW2 würden massiv profitieren da man hier grundsätzlich im CPU Limit klebt.

Ich denke man kann getrost mal 2014 abwarten und zusehen wie sich das Ganze nun entwickelt. Microsoft und auch Nvidia wird wohl auch reagieren (müssen).
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## maikeru (1. Februar 2014)

Ryle schrieb:


> Nun heißt es abwarten, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist getan.
> 
> Aber noch lange kein Grund nun gleich kreischend seine Hardware zu verbrennen, wie das einige tatsächlich schon anfangen. Müsst mal im luxx schauen, wie einige schon ihre 780(Ti)/Titan SLI Systeme im Marktplatz ankündigen
> 
> ...


 
Genau deine Meinung, nichts wird so heiss gegessen wie gekocht 
Bis (Falls) Mantle breit kommt vergehen Jahre.

Allerdings ist das Konzept sehr spannend, mit anderen AMD Technologien wie z.B. Physikberechnung im Apu Kern kombiniert oder auch HSA, würde es mich doch sehr freuen wenn es aufgeht.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Februar 2014)

Mal schauen, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Meine beiden 760er schaffen im Moment jeden Titel, den ich spielen will, aber wenn ich dann doch mal aufrüste, sieht es im Moment stark nach r9 3xx aus.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Februar 2014)

Nicht schlecht, aber ich warte vor allem noch auf die Benchmarks von PCGH und CB, die ja in Kürze folgen dürften.

MP-Benchmarks sind immer recht schwierig reproduzierbar, aber hinsichtlich der Performance-Auswirkung von Mantle in CPU-limitierten Szenarien umso bedeutender.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was die Zukunft bringt und ob bzw. inwiefern Nvidia kontern wird. 

Sollte Mantle zukünftig in diversen weiteren Spielen implementiert werden, werden sich die Leute überlegen, ob sie zu einer Nvidia-Karte greifen und auf einen potentiell recht großen Performance-Vorteil verzichten.

AMD hat mit Mantle etwas sehr sinvolles in die Spielewelt gebracht, während Nvidia nichts anderes einfällt, als die nächsten überteuerte Luxuskarten auf den Markt zu werfen


----------



## XPrototypeX (1. Februar 2014)

Hat AMD eigentlich schon eine Roadmap für 2014 bezüglich weiteren Hawaii Grakas ? 

ich denke AMD muss jetzt nur noch gut Werbung mit Mantle machen und die Sache läuft. Gerade wen SC auch Mantle unterstütz lässt hoffen das es die Cryengine auch bald tut. Dann stehen schon mal mit der Frostbit und der Cryengine einer der modernsten Engines hinter Mantle. Das zwingt andere Entwickler förmlich nachzuziehen. 

Aber das ist momentan noch alles Zukunftsmusik. Mich würden wirkliche Resultate eines stabilen Mantle Treibers interessieren


----------



## simba572 (1. Februar 2014)

*wart auf die benches..*
alle im urlaub. :L





Ryle schrieb:


> Nun heißt es abwarten, ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist getan.
> 
> Aber noch lange kein Grund nun gleich kreischend seine Hardware zu verbrennen, wie das einige tatsächlich schon anfangen. Müsst mal im luxx schauen, wie einige schon ihre 780(Ti)/Titan SLI Systeme im Marktplatz ankündigen
> 
> ...


 
stimme dir zu, es sind aber schon 20 ! titel angekündigt, dazu holt man mit den 1-10% im grafikkarten-ranking schon einige plätze auf. wir reden hier von 100euro mal eben geschenkt
wir sollten amd einfach dafür danken... endlich wird das potential eines PC auch wirklich genutzt, was bringt einem die krasse mehrleistung im gegensatz zu einer konsole obwohl nicht optimiert wurde?
directx ist einfach müll, und konnte durch das monopol schlafen. pff


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (1. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Ich gebe zu, irgendwo freu ich mich ja als Nutzer einer Radeon 7950. Das Leistungsplus ist deutlich. Deutlicher als erwartet.

Und natürlich hoffe ich, das jetzt mehr Entwickler auf Mantle setzen.
NVidia ist mir da erstmal herzlich egal, seit die PhysX auf Kundenfang gingen und mich als AMD-Nutzer ignorierten, haben sie einen schweren Stand bei mir.

Aber was bedeutet das für Windows und DirectX? Und was für Linux und OpenGL.
Eigentlich wollte ich bei meinem HTPC auf SteamOS setzen und hoffe da auf viel mehr Spiele als zuvor. SteamOS als Zugpferd halt.
Aber das setzt erstmal OpenGL als API vorraus.
Mantle unter Linux? Wird das kommen?
Geraten Windows, DirectX, OpenGL, PhysX und damit auch Microsoft und NVidia unter Druck?

Wünschenswert wäre sicher, wenn DirectX modernisiert wird. Wünschenswerter wäre sicher, wenn OpenGL endlich den Stellenwert bekommt, den es eigentlich verdient.
Aber dazu müssen GPU-Hersteller entsprechende Treiber liefern und Spiele-Entwickler sich für OpenGL entscheiden.
Was hielt sie bisher davon ab?
Bei den GPU-Herstellern wird deutlich: OpenGL gehört in den professionellen Bereich, hier lassen sie sich den Support für die Treiber nahezu vergolden.
Daher findet man kam vernünftige OpenGL-Treiber auf Spiele-PCs. Und darum setzen Spiele-Entwickler nicht auf OpenGL.

Bleibt eine Modernisierung von DX. Was hindert MS hier aktiv zu werden? Ist es die XBox? Soll die Konsole hier forciert werden?

Was bleibt? Was kommt?
Wird NVidia jetzt eine einge API auf den Markt werfen? Das bleibt zu befürchten.

Und der Spielmarkt spaltet sich...

Da wünscht man sich doch, dass Mantle nicht so deutlich vor DX liegen würde und sich der Wechsel weg von DX für Spiele-Entwickler damit so nicht lohnt.


----------



## cozma (1. Februar 2014)

Und nochmals von mir ein WELL DONE AMD!

Wenn Mantle auch für Nvidia anpassbar wäre, gibt es eben nur drei Möglichkeiten,
die erste wäre das Nvidia über seinen Schatten springt und die Mantle API nutzt
und an ihre Architektur anpasst, dies wäre vermutlich zwar dieses Jahr nicht mehr
Aussichtsreich. Zweite Möglichkeit wäre ihren proprietären Weg weiter zu gehen und
den Markt zu spalten indem sie eine Nv only API kreieren, dauert aber sicherlich 
noch länger. Drittens sie machen gar nichts und setzen weiterhin voll auf DX11, hier
käme es vermutlich zu starken Verlusten an Marktanteilen, da AMD sowohl seitens
Preis-/Leistung als auch der max. erzielbaren Geschwindigkeit die deutlich besseren
Argumente hätte.

In jedem Fall hat AMD da genau das ASS aus dem Ärmel geholt und straft alle die
von heisser Luft etc. sprachen ab. Selbst Nuallan ist ja mittlerweile von seinem
AMD Basher Trip runter und hat eingesehen das Mantle genau das ist was AMD
versprach, eine API die uns Spielern zugute kommt.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Februar 2014)

Ist das heftig.  Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich plötzlich mit meiner 7970 in bislang unereichbaren Sphären schweben würde. ~120 FPS bei 120 Hz in nur gering abgespeckten Details in BF4, das würde mir schon schmecken. Es lässt zumindest hoffen, dass Mantle doch deutlich mehr Anklang finden wird, als man es in zahlreichen Forenbeiträgen bislang erwarten durfte.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber ich warte vor allem noch auf die Benchmarks von PCGH und CB, die ja in Kürze folgen dürften.


 

Also auf einen Test von PCGH , da gebe ich Dir Recht ! 

Aber wer ehrlich auf einen Test von CB, einer Seite die Wissentlich und mit Absicht AMD früher hat immer Schlecht da stehen lassen wartet ?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Februar 2014)

Auf CB würde ich nun auch nicht unbedingt warten, die sind bei mir spätestens seit dem 290X + ACX III Pfusch unten durch. Was mich abgesehen von Marcs Bench noch interessiert, ist der PCGH-Bench.  Aber die sollen sich ruhig Zeit lassen, man hat ja auch noch ein Privatleben. AMD hat den Treiber mMn etwas redaktionsunfreundlich veröffentlicht, aber naja. Das war ja schon früher so...


----------



## Nuallan (1. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> 2014 wirst du von nVidia da nichts mehr sehen, und selbst 2015 halte ich für sehr! sportlich.



Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so ne Glaskugel wie du. Klar wird Nvidia sich jetzt 2 Jahre zurücklehnen und AMD den Markt überlassen.. 
Das Mantle kommt wissen die nicht erst seit gestern. Der Konter könnte wesentlich schneller kommen als du glaubst. Mal schaun.


----------



## maikeru (1. Februar 2014)

Ich will nicht gehässig sein, aber NV traue ich sogar zu das die für so etwas ein zusätzliches Hardwaremodul oder ähnliches bringen


----------



## zicco93 (1. Februar 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> Ich will nicht gehässig sein aber NV traue ich zu das *die für so etwas ein zusätzliches Hardwaremodul oder ähnliches bringen*


MADE MY DAY  


PS: In Post NR. 29... geht es niemanden ähnlich?


----------



## Chris179 (1. Februar 2014)

Not Bad ! Jetzt fehlen nurnoch ordentliche Spiele, was bringt die heftigste Grafik mit den höchsten FPS wenn das Gameplay von BF4 fürn Arsch ist, wenn da mehr kommt wär ich durchaus wieder zu AMD hingezogen bei meiner nächsten Graka in 1-2 Jahren.


Wobei nvidia uns ja auch nachträglich noch ShadowPlay geschenkt hat, ganz so das denen der Kunde egal ist nachdem er ne Karte gekauft hat isses ja nicht, hier übertreiben manche ein wenig.


----------



## Euda (1. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Also auf einen Test von PCGH , da gebe ich Dir Recht !
> 
> Aber wer ehrlich auf einen Test von CB, einer Seite die Wissentlich und mit Absicht AMD früher hat immer Schlecht da stehen lassen wartet ?


 
Ein Beleg dafür wäre nett.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

Euda schrieb:


> Ein Beleg dafür wäre nett.


 

Den braucht es nicht.
Das war die letzten 10 Jahre immer so und wird bei dieser gekauften Seite auch immer so sein.




beren2707 schrieb:


> Auf CB würde ich nun auch nicht unbedingt  warten, die sind bei mir spätestens seit dem 290X + ACX III Pfusch unten  durch.


 

Tja CB eben


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

Meine Hawaii freut sich mit meinem Heizi ganz doll auf RTS games mit Mantle


----------



## Seabound (1. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Den braucht es nicht.
> Das war die letzten 10 Jahre immer so und wird bei dieser gekauften Seite auch immer so sein.
> 
> 
> ...



wer liest sowas?


----------



## tsd560ti (1. Februar 2014)

Chris179 schrieb:


> Not Bad ! Jetzt fehlen nurnoch ordentliche Spiele, was bringt die heftigste Grafik mit den höchsten FPS wenn das Gameplay von BF4 fürn Arsch ist, wenn da mehr kommt wär ich durchaus wieder zu AMD hingezogen bei meiner nächsten Graka in 1-2 Jahren.
> 
> Wobei nvidia uns ja auch nachträglich noch ShadowPlay geschenkt hat, ganz so das denen der Kunde egal ist nachdem er ne Karte gekauft hat isses ja nicht, hier übertreiben manche ein wenig.



Nur dumm, dass meine 1 Jahr alte 560ti nicht unterstützt wurde, aber mit Mantle ist es ja ähnlich. Bei meinem schwachen Prozessor kann ich mir wirklich einen Ast abfreuen. Wenn es jetzt für NfS Rivals ohne Framelock rauskommt ist mein Monat gerettet.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2014)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht Für User mit einem relativ schwachen AMD-Prozzi samt CGN-Graka eine mehr als erfreuliche Ansage. Bin mal gespannt, wie die grünen reagieren und wann...

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Herr Specht Für User mit einem relativ schwachen AMD-Prozzi samt CGN-Graka eine mehr als erfreuliche Ansage. Bin mal gespannt, wie die grünen reagieren und wann...
> 
> Gruß


 
Klopf klopf, hier ist die Realität: 30% Mehrleistung mit einem 3770K im BF4 Multiplayer. Schwache Prozessoren und so.
Achja, übrigens immer noch 20% mit einem 4770K @ 4,5GHz, was dich noch eher interessieren dürfte.


----------



## bingo88 (1. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so ne Glaskugel wie du. Klar wird Nvidia sich jetzt 2 Jahre zurücklehnen und AMD den Markt überlassen..
> Das Mantle kommt wissen die nicht erst seit gestern. Der Konter könnte wesentlich schneller kommen als du glaubst. Mal schaun.


 Wer weiß, ob die mit so einem Performanceboost gerechnet haben. Würde mich echt mal interessieren, wen es jetzt so alles kalt erwischt hat. Skeptiker gab es ja genug (wobei ich ehrlich gesagt auch etwas skeptisch war)


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

Hier noch mehr Ergebnisse!

Erste Ergebnisse im Kampf Mantle vs. DirectX (Update: Multiplayer-Benchmarks)

PS: Im CF ist Mantle @4K schneller als DX in 1440p xD


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das Mantle kommt wissen die nicht erst seit gestern. Der Konter könnte wesentlich schneller kommen als du glaubst. Mal schaun.



man kann nur hoffen das NVdia mitzieht und nicht eigenes aufzieht, ältere semester kennen  Glide, PowerVR, OpenGL, D3D...

aber wie ich Nvidia kenne werden die nicht mitmachen auch wenn es für die Konsumenten bessere wäre wenn alle gemeinsam MS directCrap die Toilette unterspülen


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

Ich sehs schon wenn der Gebrauchtmarkt mit GTX 780(Ti) überschwemmt wird


----------



## Gummert (1. Februar 2014)

maikeru schrieb:


> Ich will nicht gehässig sein, aber NV traue ich sogar zu das die für so etwas ein zusätzliches Hardwaremodul oder ähnliches bringen


 
Japp. " Hier, Kabel, 150€ " ... 

Presse: " Feier, gröhl, Revolution " ....


----------



## RubySoho (1. Februar 2014)

Was mich wundert ist das es noch keinen einzigen Bench mit nem Fx gibt....
Is doch viel interressanter als ein Bench mit nem Intel der sowieso genug Fps liefert.


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2014)

ich finde denn Kommentar bei Computerbase regelrecht unterhaltsam 



> Es sind zwar *keine riesigen* Unterschiede, aber dennoch ist der Vorteil nicht zu unterschätzen.



Battlefield 4 mit Mantle: Erster eigener Benchmark - ComputerBase

19% Mehrleistung kosten mehre hundert € und oft ist das der unterschied zwischen alter und neuer Graka Generation

@RubySoho

gibt es 

http://pclab.pl/art55953-3.html


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> ich finde denn Kommentar bei Computerbase regelrecht unterhaltsam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riesig!? Lol mein Kumpel hat eine GTX 780 Ti...die hat ihm ~670€ gekostet und ich hab mir eine R9 290X Tri-X für 490€ geholt und werd mit Mantle viel besser da stehen. Er hat mehr gezahlt und bekommt effektiv weniger in BF4...da machen 19% einiges aus!

CB kann mann eh fast nie ernst nehmen ^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Japp. " Hier, Kabel, 150€ " ...
> 
> Presse: " Feier, gröhl, Revolution " ....


 

oder es kommt was immer kommt !



> Wenn das von nVidia per neuer API kommen würde, hätte sich CB vor Freude überschlagen. Wie mal das typische AMD bashing von CB





> nein das stimmt so nicht, CB hätte sich schon bei 5% mehrleistung bei nv, überschlagen





> Wo ist KainerM?
> Wo sind die Argumente gegen AMD?
> 
> Mit dem heutigen Tag verschiebt sich alles in eine Richtung.
> ...




Soviel zum Thema Computerbase und AMD ! Wolfgang A. war immer schon Bestechlich und das wird sich erst nach seinem Ableben ändern


----------



## NerdFlanders (1. Februar 2014)

So ein Leistungsplus könnte eine Revolution sein.

Hoffentlich greifen noch mehr Entwickler Mantle auf und vl springt sogar Nvidia auf den Zug auf...


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Hier noch mehr Ergebnisse!
> 
> Erste Ergebnisse im Kampf Mantle vs. DirectX (Update: Multiplayer-Benchmarks)
> 
> PS: Im CF ist Mantle @4K schneller als DX in 1440p xD




Also jetzt mal butter bei die Fische.
Das ist hart am limit vom lustigen ich bin darüber mehr baff als belustigt.
 AMD


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2014)

@DoGyAUT das man die 19% die ja sowieso nicht repräsentativ sind, noch herunter spielt ist

mal sehen wie der endgültige bench wird^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> So ein Leistungsplus könnte eine Revolution sein.
> 
> Hoffentlich greifen noch mehr Entwickler Mantle auf und vl springt sogar Nvidia auf den Zug auf...


 
Es wäre zu hoffen, aber ich glaube da nicht dran !
ich habe eher die Ahnung das es wie wie Intels Blödmarkt-Aldi und Co Zeiten laufen wird.
Ich nvidia gebe Dir soviel Money und Du verkaufst nur meine Karten.

Aber warten wir mal ab!
Evtl. straft  uns alle nv und sie kommen doch auf den Mantle Zug.


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2014)

Das wäre keine Strafe: D


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Das wäre keine Strafe: D


 
Ich meinte damit auch den Spruch "Straft uns Lügen" falls es Dir was sagt !


----------



## drebbin (1. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ja!


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

> Irgendwie denke ich, das das Fazit am Ende lauten wird: [Ironie an] Mantle ist kostenlos und bringt bei AMD Grafikkarten minimal mehr Leistung, aber CB empfielht dennoch 2 nVidia GTX 780 ti im SLI Modus für eine höhere Performance. [Ironie off]



Tolles Kommentar im CB Forum ^^


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Tolles Kommentar im CB Forum ^^


 

CB eben, denen wurde leider schon oft genug nachgewiesen das Sie Apple-Intel-Nvidia freundlich sind. !

Und das gibt es sogar Schwarz auf Weiss


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was hier alle mit CB haben. Ich lese deren Tests immer, und finde sie im Allgemeinen genauso objektiv wie bei PCGH oder ht4u.


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

Hier sind noch AMDs CPUs/APUs und kleine Intels mit Mantle gebencht worden! Mantle a wydajno

Sehr fein, freue mich für AMD CPU Nutzer!


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> CB eben, denen wurde leider schon oft genug nachgewiesen das Sie Apple-Intel-Nvidia freundlich sind. !
> 
> Und das gibt es sogar Schwarz auf Weiss


 

Ich glaube, jetzt hat es auch der letzte hier kapiert 

So zur Info, das Thema hier ist nicht CB-Gebashe, sondern Mantle. Also bitte nicht noch 10 Posts zu dem Thema.


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> CB eben, denen wurde leider schon oft genug nachgewiesen das Sie Apple-Intel-Nvidia freundlich sind. !
> 
> Und das gibt es sogar Schwarz auf Weiss



Das ist mir neu. Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen oder ist das Dein persönliches Empfinden?


----------



## Nuallan (1. Februar 2014)

Ist gut jetzt mit dem CompuBase-Gebashe. Letzte Woche waren sie noch die Referenz, und jetzt sind sie plötzlich ganz pöse..


----------



## DKK007 (1. Februar 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Mantle unter Linux läuft. Gerade in Verbindung mit SteamOS könnte ich mir da einiges Vorstellen.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Klopf klopf, hier ist die Realität: 30% Mehrleistung mit einem 3770K im BF4 Multiplayer. Schwache Prozessoren und so.
> Achja, übrigens immer noch 20% mit einem 4770K @ 4,5GHz, was dich noch eher interessieren dürfte.


Klopf klopf zurück. AMD ist CPU-seitig bisher nun einmal schwächer aufgestellt. Ist nun einmal Fakt! Keine Ahnung, was du da sonst reininterpretierst 

Und wenn ein Intel-Unterbau profitiert, dürfte ja wohl ein komplettes AMD-Sys (Prozzi + Graka) noch mehr vom Mäntelchen haben...

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Hier sind noch AMDs CPUs/APUs und kleine Intels mit Mantle gebencht worden! Mantle a wydajno
> 
> Sehr fein, freue mich für AMD CPU Nutzer!


 
Dem Test würde nich nicht weiter trauen als ich spucken kann. Die Performancewerte der 290X vs 780GHz sind einfach nur lächerlichst 



facehugger schrieb:


> Klopf klopf zurück. AMD ist CPU-seitig bisher nun einmal schwächer aufgestellt. Ist nun einmal Fakt! Und wenn ein Intel-Unterbau profitiert, dürfte ja wohl ein komplettes AMD-Sys (Prozzi + Graka) noch mehr vom Mäntelchen haben...
> 
> Gruß


Und, wo hab ich was anderes behauptet? Gerade mit einem entsprechend starken Intel-Prozessor bekommt man _mit Mantle_ die beste Performance. Auch wenn AMDs CPUs prozentual vielleicht mehr zulegen, ist 290X + fette Intel-CPU die win-win Kombination.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2014)

Wie man an meiner Signatur sehen kann, bin ich nicht gerade ein CB Fan.
Aber das CB Bashing hier geht doch etwas zu weit.
Die Redaktion dort gibt sich schon viel Mühe mit ihren Tests, und ein perfektes Testsystem gibt es nicht.
Deshalb lesen ja fast alle User mehrere Test um sich ein besseres Bild machen zu können.
Wolfgang immer wieder Bestechlichkeit vorzuwerfen ist auch nicht unbedingt fair.
Er ist ein erfahrener Redakteur. Im Forum selbst kann man ihn oft anschreiben und Missverständnisse klären.
Wenn CB so schlecht ist, frage ich mich, warum CB eine der erfolgreichsten deutschen Seiten ist?


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. Februar 2014)

Das klingt ja fast so, als müsste ich meinen alten Phenom II noch länger drin lassen.


----------



## poiu (1. Februar 2014)

pclab ist eigentlich ein großer laden, wie CB, PCGH, HWLUXX hier, jedenfalls soweit mir bekannt.

back @topic

mal sehen was aus Mantle wird, Intel könnte das deutlich stinken X-D und AMD verkackt es etwas selbst siehe treiber heute


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Eben nicht, mit einem entsprechend starken Intel-Prozessor bekommt man gerade _mit Mantle_ die beste Performance.


Du willst meine Aussage anscheinend nicht verstehen, oder  Ich habe den verwendeten i7-3770k nicht als schwächer bezeichnet, sondern AMD`s aktuelles CPU-Portfolio...

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Golem-Test: 

_"verbessert das API die Ressourcennutzung von CPUs im Multiplayer von Battlefield 4  signifikant, Grafikkarten werden kaum schneller. Die Schnittstelle ist  somit für *schwache Prozessoren* sowie hohe Bildraten geeignet..."

Gruß


_


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Du willst meine Aussage anscheinend nicht verstehen, oder  Ich habe den verwendeten i7-3770k nicht als schwächer bezeichnet, sondern AMD`s aktuelles CPU-Portfolio...
> 
> Ich zitiere mal aus dem Golem-Test:
> 
> ...


 
Nein, du willst mich nicht verstehen. Mantle bringt im BF4-Multiplayer auch auf einer starken Intel-CPU enorm viel, da man da ständig im CPU-Limit rumgurkt. Was der Golem-Test ja auch zeigt.


----------



## simba572 (1. Februar 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Hier sind noch AMDs CPUs/APUs und kleine Intels mit Mantle gebencht worden! Mantle a wydajno
> 
> Sehr fein, freue mich für AMD CPU Nutzer!


 
die kleinen cpus haben so einen heftigen sprung und selbst dicke dinger machen +...
holy molyQ!


----------



## Nuallan (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nein, du willst mich nicht verstehen. Mantle bringt im BF4-Multiplayer auch auf einer starken Intel-CPU enorm viel, da man da ständig im CPU-Limit rumgurkt. Was der Golem-Test ja auch zeigt.



Ja, aber auf einem (schwächeren) AMD bringt es halt *noch mehr*..


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

DX11.2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mantle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit Mantle wird die CPU fast egal!*


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2014)

Marcs Fazit ist doch eindeutig:



			
				golem schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Sicht von AMD ist dies erfreulich, denn die hauseigenen  Prozessoren konnten bisher in Spielen nicht mit den schnellsten  Intel-Chips mithalten, Mantle verkleinert diese Lücke nun. Zudem bringt  die Schnittstelle auch bei günstigen CPUs einen gehörigen  Leistungsschub, der wiederum eine höhere Bildrate oder mehr  Grafikdetails ermöglicht und so gesehen auch viel Geld spart.
> Das API ist aber *auch* für Besitzer besonders schneller Prozessoren  interessant: Um ein Crossfire-Gespann aus zwei R9 290X auszulasten,  reichte bisher selbst ein stark übertakteter Core i7-4770K oder Core  i7-4960X nicht aus, mit Mantle hingegen ändert sich das. Gerade wenn ein  120-Hz-Display genutzt wird, stellt die Schnittstelle ihren Wert unter  Beweis.



Dabei sollte man aber auch berücksichtigen, dass Crossfire Systeme sehr selten sind.
Selbst hier im Forum liest man das sehr selten in den Signaturen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ja, aber auf einem (schwächeren) AMD bringt es halt *noch mehr*..


 
Prozentual, aber nicht absolut.

€ what matty said. Bzw Marc.


----------



## da_exe (1. Februar 2014)

Was noch zu den gesteigerten maxframes hinzu kommt sind die hohen minframes plus viel glattere frame verläufe. gerade in verbindung mit crossfire und kommenden frame pacing anpassung sehr, sehr gute sache!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Februar 2014)

Ich bin absolut begeistert von Mantle.
Auch wenn das LOD auf den Screenshots, die ich bislang gesehen habe etwas anders aussah, so macht Mantle doch einen enormen Leistungssprung.
Das selbst eine R9 290X in Verbindung mit einem Oberklasse Prozessor dermaßen an Leistung zugewinnen kann, hätte ich selbst nicht erwartet.
Eigentlich wollte ich im Sommer meine GTX560 durch eine GTX770 oder Maxwellkarte ablösen, aber jetzt reizt mich eine R9 280X doch sehr stark, zumal ein Phenom II durchaus limitieren könnte.

Ich hoffe nur, dass Mantle bald in mehr Games integriert wird und bestenfalls DirectX in heutiger Form bald Geschichte ist.
Ideal wäre eine Partnerschaft zwischen Microsoft und AMD, immerhin steckt in den aktuellen Konsolen (und somit auch in der One) Hardware von AMD.
Dann bleibt aber zu Hoffen, dass Microsoft nicht auf dumme Gedanken kommt. 
Ideal wäre es allerdings, wenn alle User etwas von Mantle (oder einer anderen neuen API) haben.
*Wir brauchen einfach einen gemeinsamen Standard, der bestenfalls auch unter Linux und Mac läuft!*


----------



## DarkMo (1. Februar 2014)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn CB so schlecht ist, frage ich mich, warum CB eine der erfolgreichsten deutschen Seiten ist?


 öh, weil die allermeisten leute auf der selben wellenlänge liegen? ^^ die wenigsten kaufen amd cpus - was momentan ja noch verständlich is, aber auch die gpu's werden gemieden, für mich mittlerweile unerklärlich, da sie mE doch ordentlich aufgeholt/gleichgezogen haben und teils auch vorbei gezogen sind. aber du schreibst es ein paar posts weiter ja selber:


matty2580 schrieb:


> Dabei sollte man aber auch berücksichtigen, dass Crossfire Systeme sehr selten sind.
> Selbst hier im Forum liest man das sehr selten in den Signaturen.


 
WENN cb wirklich so ein "schmierblatt" /-forum ist, dann isses vorher nur ned so aufgefallen, erst jetzt, wo amd von sich reden macht. also so könnt ichs mir vorstellen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> DX11.2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie haben die bitte in weniger als 24h so viele CPUs mit D3D und Mantle durch den BF4 MP gejagt?!


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie haben die bitte in weniger als 24h so viele CPUs mit D3D und Mantle durch den BF4 MP gejagt?!


 
Fließbandarbeit in Polen  ne, die scheinen ganz begeistert zu sein von Mantle


----------



## Norkzlam (1. Februar 2014)

Wirklich beeindruckend, was AMD da abgeliefert hat. Genau so was wünsche ich mir als Strategiespiel-Spieler.


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Wirklich beeindruckend, was AMD da abgeliefert hat. Genau so was wünsche ich mir als Strategiespiel-Spieler.


 
Stell dir sowas für CPU Krücken wie SupCom, StarCraftII, X3, Sins of a Solar Empire, Total War Shogun II usw vor  ich bete noch immer das Galactic Civilizations III mit der Nitrous Engine kommt - falls ja haben die einen 100€ pledger mehr :O


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich hätte auch so ne Glaskugel wie du. Klar wird Nvidia sich jetzt 2 Jahre zurücklehnen und AMD den Markt überlassen..
> Das Mantle kommt wissen die nicht erst seit gestern. Der Konter könnte wesentlich schneller kommen als du glaubst. Mal schaun.


1. Haste schonmal Software entwickelt? 

2. Wenn ja, haste vielleicht sogar nen Treiber entwickelt??

3. Wenn auch das ja, haste dann sogar ne API entwickelt???

Also 1. und 2. kann ich mit nen großen fetten JA beantworten, und bei 3. gibts nen JAEIN, weils "nur" ein überladen einer API war. Ich kann aber halbwegs abschätzen, wieviel Arbeit dahinter steckt. Und da mögen die Jungs und Mädels bei nVidia noch so gut sein, und das sind Sie auch, aber Hexen können die auch NICHT! Manche Sachen brauchen einfach eine gewisse Zeit.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie haben die bitte in weniger als 24h so viele CPUs mit D3D und Mantle durch den BF4 MP gejagt?!


 Paralleles Benchen von zich Systemen, durch mehrere Mitarbeiter? 

Da wurde auf jeden Fall geklotzt und nicht gekleckert. Fragt sich nur, ob darunter nicht die Qualität gelitten hat... Mir kommt das nämlich auch etwas arg! viel vor in so kurzer Zeit.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Prozentual, aber nicht absolut


Meine Güte, was schaukelst du dich hier so hoch? Drehst dir es auch nur so wie du es brauchst, oder Du hast dich doch nur angegriffen gefühlt, weil ich es gewagt habe, AMD-Prozzis als schwächer zu bezeichnen...

Keine Ahnung, was das Geblubbere deinerseits soll. Ich freue mich jedenfalls für die AMD-User und nix anderes Mich interessiert die Performance in BF4 übrigens nicht die Bohne. Einfach deswegen, weil ich das Game nicht besitze und sich die Welt auch nicht nur um diesen einen Titel dreht

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was schaukelst du dich hier so hoch? Drehst dir es auch nur so wie du es brauchst, oder Du hast dich doch nur angegriffen gefühlt, weil ich es gewagt habe, AMD-Prozzis als schwächer zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was das Geblubbere deinerseits soll. Ich freue mich jedenfalls für die AMD-User und nix anderes Mich interessiert die Performance in BF4 übrigens nicht die Bohne. Einfach deswegen, weil ich das Game nicht besitze und sich die Welt auch nicht nur um diesen einen Titel dreht
> 
> Gruß


 
Völliger Schwachsinn. Du bekommst mich die ganze Zeit in den falschen Hals. Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem damit dass AMDs CPUs abstinken, ich hab ein Problem damit, dass du der Ansicht bist, dass Mantle nur auf diesen CPUs sinnvoll ist.
Alles was ich die ganze Zeit sage, ist, dass Intel-CPUs genauso profitieren, und absolut betrachtet immer noch die beste Leistung bieten. Insofern sollten Intel-User ebenfalls jubilieren, und Radeons kaufen


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2014)

Sehr schoen AMD 

Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht nur bei Frostbiteengine Games.
Mal schauen wer aller auf den Mantlezug aufspringt.
Waer bitter, wenn durch zu wenig unterstuetzung die Mantleapi ein Nischendasein fristet.

Ich glaub ich warte weiter mit einem Grafikkartenupdate


----------



## matty2580 (1. Februar 2014)

CB Test ist gerade raus:
Erste Eindrücke zu AMDs Mantle - ComputerBase


----------



## Voodoo2 (1. Februar 2014)

matty2580 schrieb:


> CB Test ist gerade raus:
> Erste Eindrücke zu AMDs Mantle - ComputerBase


 

sehr interesant der star swarm test 
Erste Eindrücke zu AMDs Mantle (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Nuallan (1. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> 1. Haste schonmal Software entwickelt?
> 
> 2. Wenn ja, haste vielleicht sogar nen Treiber entwickelt??
> 
> ...



Ich muss keine Treiber oder API programmiert haben um deine Aussage als Schwachsinn hinzustellen. Ist nicht so offensiv gemeint wie es vielleicht klingt, aber ist halt so.
Mal angenommen, rein theoretisch natürlich, Nvidia hat von Mantle erfahren genau einen Tag nachdem AMD beschlossen hat es umzusetzen. Dank Firmenspionage etc. gar nicht mal unwahrscheinlich..

Dann hat AMD, natürlich rein theoretisch, genau einen Tag Vorsprung, und Nvidia könnte morgen seine API releasen. Deine Aussage mit den zwei Jahren ist genau so wahrscheinlich wie meine Theorie. 
Es ist und bleibt alles geraten, und deswegen die Aussage mit der Glaskugel. Es sei denn natürlich du arbeitest für Nvidia und hast Einblick in die Roadmap der nächsten 2 Jahre. Glaube ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn.


Schwachsinn ist, wenn man andere als schwachsinnig bezeichnet Ich verbitte mir so eine Schreibe! Wenn in einem *Test* das Fazit gezogen wird, das Mantle vor allem schwächere CPU´s besser dastehen lässt, wo liegt dann dein Problem

Das ein i7-3770k herangezogen wurde, habe ich übrigens mitbekommen, lesen kann ich noch...

Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Schwachsinn ist, wenn man andere als schwachsinnig bezeichnet Ich verbitte mir so eine Schreibe! Wenn in einem *Test* das Fazit gezogen wird, das Mantle vor allem schwächere CPU´s besser dastehen lässt, wo liegt dann dein Problem
> 
> Das ein i7-3770k herangezogen wurde, habe ich übrigens mitbekommen, lesen kann ich noch...
> 
> Gruß


 
Wer im Glashaus sitzt... wer hat meine Aussagen als Geblubber bezeichnet? Jedenfalls ist mir das jetzt zu dumm, du willst mich wohl grundsätzlich falsch verstehen.


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

oh boy, oh boy, oh boy

auf jeden fall bin  ich begeistert, dass vor allem cpu limit massiv gehoben wird, mein amd system wird massiv profitieren 
(wenns denn dann mal wieder geht, fx8350 kaputt, eigene schuld)
cf sieht auch wieder besser aus, bis derzeit waren da die framtimes ja nicht so dolle
möchte mittelfristig ne zweite r9 290 , hatte aber sorge vor mikrorucklern
sehr gut, amd

hoffentlich kommts für möglichst viele engines
glaub aber kaum, dass die publisher sich raushalten wollen werden  die müssen mitmachen!


----------



## schlumpi13 (1. Februar 2014)

@ all
mantle scheint ja echt super zu sein aber muss deswegen umbedingt gleich gegen cb und nvidia gebasht werden ? 
ich verstehe ja das hier einige komplexe dagegen haben aber könnt ihr euch nicht normal benehmen ? 
langsam aber sicher schämm ich mich ein teil des forum's zu sein ... 

@ thema wunschvorstellung mantle und nvidia ... 
das wird niemals passieren , nvidia wollte von anfang an keine low lvl api und deswegen werden sie diese auch nicht unterstützen .
nvidia wird weiter an ihren open gl erweiterungen arbeiten , denn so schlagen sie 2 fliegen mit einer klappe ... 
open gl ist sehr offen und somit auch nutzbar für tablet's sowie steamos und sie können damit performance technisch das gleiche wie amd mit mantle erreichen ... gegeben des falls man kann carmack vertrauen .

@ mantle ergebnisse  
ich find 's sehr beeindruckend wie mantle schwache cpu's unterstützt mal sehen was aus der technik noch so wird .


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich muss keine Treiber oder API programmiert haben um deine Aussage als Schwachsinn hinzustellen. Ist nicht so offensiv gemeint wie es vielleicht klingt, aber ist halt so.
> Mal angenommen, rein theoretisch natürlich, Nvidia hat von Mantle erfahren genau einen Tag nachdem AMD beschlossen hat es umzusetzen. Dank Firmenspionage etc. gar nicht mal unwahrscheinlich..
> 
> Dann hat AMD, natürlich rein theoretisch, genau einen Tag Vorsprung, und Nvidia könnte morgen seine API releasen. Deine Aussage mit den zwei Jahren ist genau so wahrscheinlich wie meine Theorie.
> Es ist und bleibt alles geraten, und deswegen die Aussage mit der Glaskugel. Es sei denn natürlich du arbeitest für Nvidia und hast Einblick in die Roadmap der nächsten 2 Jahre. Glaube ich aber eher nicht.


 Ah ja, klar, ich vergas, bei nVidia wächst Software auf Bäumen und muss einfach nur gepflückt werden 

Nach allem was man so aus den zugänglichen Quellen rausbekommt und zwitschern hört, hat außer den direkt beiteiligten NIEMAND von Mantle gewusst, außer halt MS. nVidia aber nach allem was man so mitbekommt definitiv nichts.

Unter nem Jahr Entwicklungszeit ist einfach völlig illusorisch. So was braucht einfach Zeit und Ressourcen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wie man an meiner Signatur sehen kann, bin ich nicht gerade ein CB Fan.
> Aber das CB Bashing hier geht doch etwas zu weit.
> Die Redaktion dort gibt sich schon viel Mühe mit ihren Tests, und ein perfektes Testsystem gibt es nicht.
> Deshalb lesen ja fast alle User mehrere Test um sich ein besseres Bild machen zu können.
> ...


 

was erwartst DU ?

Das Betrüger jetzt noch in Schutz genommen werden?


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> was erwartst DU ?
> 
> Das Betrüger jetzt noch in Schutz genommen werden?


 
Wer betrügt wo wen?

Übrigens: neuer und ausführlicherer Test von... *trommelwirbel* Computerbase! 
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2014/erste-eindruecke-zu-amds-mantle/


----------



## Nuallan (1. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Nach allem was man so aus den zugänglichen Quellen rausbekommt und zwitschern hört, hat außer den direkt beiteiligten NIEMAND von Mantle gewusst, außer halt MS. nVidia aber nach allem was man so mitbekommt definitiv nichts.



Das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht..  Das sind riesige Milliarden-Unternehmen, und natürlich haben beide Mitarbeiter beim anderen eingeschleust. So läuft das Spiel nun mal.
Und da MS auch noch dran beteiligt war ist die Chance auf ein Leck noch viel größer. Whatever, wir werden sehen wie schnell oder langsam Nvidia reagiert. 

@ neuen CB-Test:



> Laut AMD gibt es bei der älteren GCN-Generation allerdings eine Limitierung beim Speichermanagement, sodass Mantle generell zwar möglich ist, jedoch andere Optimierungen benötigt werden.



Komisch, das denen das erst jetzt auffällt. Aber warum sollte man sowas auch früher erzählen, man will ja nicht weniger Karten verkaufen..


----------



## facehugger (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt... wer hat meine Aussagen als Geblubber bezeichnet? Jedenfalls ist mir das jetzt zu dumm, du willst mich wohl grundsätzlich falsch verstehen.


Ich glaub, das dir das zu dumm ist. Wer nur darauf aus ist, andere Kommentare zu zerpflücken und gepostete Tests/Aussagen zu ignorieren, dem ist nicht beizukommen. 

Und zwischen Geblubber und schwachsinnig besteht für mich immer noch ein Unterschied...

Gruß


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wer betrügt wo wen?
> 
> Übrigens: neuer und ausführlicherer Test von... *trommelwirbel* Computerbase!
> Erste Eindrücke zu AMDs Mantle - ComputerBase


 
Dann geh nach Berlin zu CB und bezweifele nie ein Aussage.
Keinen Dödel inne Hose , aber nen Dicken machen


----------



## godfather22 (1. Februar 2014)

An den Kommentaren hier sieht man, dass AMD was Mantle angeht alles richtig gemacht hat (das timing der Treiber jetzt mal ausgenommen  ).
Eine bessere Marketingkeule hätte man sich nicht wünschen können. Das Argument "Bei Nvidia bezahlt man für das Komplettpaket" wird man hier bestimmt für ne lange Zeit nicht mehr hören.
Jetzt muss nur noch der DAU von Mantle erfahren und alles ist wölkchen 

Ich als CF-Nutzer mit nem FX kann mich natürlich besonders freuen  auch wenn es "nur" zwei 7950 sind und ich mit BF4 nicht allzuviel anfangen kann


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. Februar 2014)

Tja, muss sagen, dass der Ex-PCGH-Bench-Marc bei Golem die ersten brauchbaren Testergebnisse inkl. Top-Bericht geliefert hat.
Da kann der Pups-"Test" auf PCGH.de nicht mithalten...

Freue mich darauf, wenn der 14.1 Beta endlich für Endkunden zum Download bereitsteht!


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

die hätten ihn nicht ziehen lassen sollen
pcgh hat eh nen mords austausch an redakteuren,
nix gegen neue gesichter, aber teils wunder ich mich schon 
sind aber halt auch alles junge dynamische leute, 
wenn die von selber nicht an einem stuhl kleben wollen, sondern die karriere durch diverse erfahrungen voran treiben wollen, dann isses vielleicht nur richtig,
bin trotzdem immer traurig, wenn einer geht, 
pcgh print ist echt ein highlight des monats für mich 

schade auch, dasses keine hardwareluxx print mehr gibt,
die war echt die "penthouse" unter den hardwarezeitschriften, mit ihrem hochglanz und luxxus...


----------



## efdev (1. Februar 2014)

och der CB test ich auch nicht schlecht, hab ihn mir gerade durchgelesen und kann nicht klagen.
Eigentlich soweit objektiv und ganz nett alles erklärt, auch wenn er nicht an den test von Golem herankommt.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Mantle-Support für bzw durch Nvidia steht noch völlig in den Sternen. Ob Kepler Hardware-mäßig in der Lage ist, Mantle zu unterstützen, weiß vermutlich auch noch niemand, nichtmal NV und AMD - es sei denn sie verhandeln schon ^^.


 
amd hatte schon gesagt das mantle auf nvidia katten möglich währe.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

Nein, sie haben gesagt, dass Sie ihnen nicht im Weg stehen würden, wenn Sie denn wolten. Das heist aber nicht, das nVidia überhaupt dazu in der Lage ist. Das kann AMD auch gar nicht beurteilen. So im Detail kennen die die Architektur von nVidia ja auch nciht.


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

wieso kennen die die architektur des gegners nicht?
meinst die haben kein exemplar gekauft und mal unters mikroskop gelegt?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Februar 2014)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Tja, muss sagen, dass der Ex-PCGH-Bench-Marc bei Golem die ersten brauchbaren Testergebnisse inkl. Top-Bericht geliefert hat.
> Da kann der Pups-"Test" auf PCGH.de nicht mithalten...
> 
> Freue mich darauf, wenn der 14.1 Beta endlich für Endkunden zum Download bereitsteht!


 
Definitiv. Zum einen bin ich kein großer Golem-Fan, zum anderen will ich unseren Ex-Bench-Marc zurück bei PCGH sehen. 




BertB schrieb:


> die hätten ihn nicht ziehen lassen sollen
> pcgh hat eh nen mords austausch an redakteuren,
> nix gegen neue gesichter, aber teils wunder ich mich schon
> sind aber halt auch alles junge dynamische leute,
> ...



Ich habe im Prinzip nichts dagegen, wenn neue Redakteure kommen...
Ich hoffe allerdings nur das PCGH nicht irgendwann wegen einem ständigen Wechsel an Niveau und Qualität verliert.




drstoecker schrieb:


> amd hatte schon gesagt das mantle auf nvidia katten möglich währe.



Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass Nvidia soooo leicht an Mantle ran kommt? Wenn, dann würde das ordentliche Lizenzgebühren kosten.
Nvidia könnte sich das zwar sicherlich leisten, aber ich glaube, dass diese in diesem Punkt zu eitel wären etwas von AMD an zu nehmen.
Außerdem stellst sich die Frage, ob AMD überhaupst ernsthaft daran interessiert ist sich mit ihrem derzeitig überlegenem Konkurrenten die Asse zu teilen.
Immerhin hat Nvidia in den letzten Jahren ein enormes Tempo an den Tag gelegt.
Nach dem AMD mit der HD58XX Serie einen großen Vorsprung aufgebaut hat und Nvidia lange zum Kontern gebraucht hat, ist seit Fermi 2.0 vs Cayman fast durchgängig eine Nvidia GPU an der Leistungsspitze gewesen und hat zugleich wesentlich mehr Umsatz machen können.

Die Tatsache das Maxwell sicherlich lange vor den neuen AMD GPUs kommen wird macht die Angelegenheit nicht entspannter...


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

ich auch nicht, ich sag nur, ich trauere immer den alten redakteuren hinterher wenn die gehen, mal mehr, mal weniger,
aber die können schlecht immer mehr leute anstellen
ist auch sehr ehrenhaft, jungen journalisten die erste "große" chance zu geben,auch wenn die nicht länger als ein jahr bleiben können/wollen
gutes blatt 

sollte auch nicht heißen, ich wundere mich über die neuen gesichter, 
eher über den offensichtlichen großen austausch immer

war vielleicht missverständlich,
echt nix gegen die junge garde bei pcgh


----------



## drstoecker (1. Februar 2014)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Also auf einen Test von PCGH , da gebe ich Dir Recht !
> 
> Aber wer ehrlich auf einen Test von CB, einer Seite die Wissentlich und mit Absicht AMD früher hat immer Schlecht da stehen lassen wartet ?


 
endlich genau das wollte ich auch schreiben. mir ist es schon länger aufgefallen das die cb absichtlich die test verfälscht und immer amd Grakas schlecht da stehen lässt. also so kann man keine unabhängigen test durchführen und ich wünsche mir das für die zukunft vernünftig und realistisch getestet wird. ich vertraue in erster Linie test von der pcgh.
p.s. ich meine computer bild und nicht computerbase.


----------



## blackout24 (1. Februar 2014)

schlumpi13 schrieb:


> @ thema wunschvorstellung mantle und nvidia ...
> das wird niemals passieren , nvidia wollte von anfang an keine low lvl api und deswegen werden sie diese auch nicht unterstützen .
> nvidia wird weiter an ihren open gl erweiterungen arbeiten , denn so schlagen sie 2 fliegen mit einer klappe ...
> open gl ist sehr offen und somit auch nutzbar für tablet's sowie steamos und sie können damit performance technisch das gleiche wie amd mit mantle erreichen ... gegeben des falls man kann carmack vertrauen .


 
Da brauchst du nicht Carmack vertrauen. Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass du mit modernem OpenGL die API kein Flaschenhals ist und die gleiche Performance wie Mantle erzielen kann. Das sagt sogar der  OpenGL Obermeier von AMD.

AMD Aims To Give OpenGL A Big Boost, “API Won’t Be The Bottleneck” | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## DoGyAUT (1. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wieso kennen die die architektur des gegners nicht?
> meinst die haben kein exemplar gekauft und mal unters mikroskop gelegt?


 
Da muss ich an die ersten AMD CPUs denken xD waren nix anderes wie umgelabelte/nachgebaute Intel CPUs ^^ erst der K5 war ihre eigene Architektur 

PS: AMD hat sowas ähnliches wie Mantle für OpenGL auch vor...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wieso kennen die die architektur des gegners nicht?
> meinst die haben kein exemplar gekauft und mal unters mikroskop gelegt?


 
Na als ob das so einfach wäre  Kann man machen, damit kennst du aber die Architektur nur äußerst oberflächlich... um die Architektur daraus zu "reverse engineeren" wären sicher Jahre nötig.


----------



## XPrototypeX (1. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wieso kennen die die architektur des gegners nicht?
> meinst die haben kein exemplar gekauft und mal unters mikroskop gelegt?


 
Lol. Eine komplette Architektur zu reversen ist glaube ich nicht in angemessener Zeit schaffbar xd 

Außerdem würde selbst die API NVIDIA wenig bringen. Sie haben dann vielleicht eine Grundlage, implementieren müssten sie aber alles selbst auf ihre Hardware zu geschnitten. Sie würden sich praktisch das Konzept sparen.

Edit: Der über mir war schneller xd


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> wieso kennen die die architektur des gegners nicht?
> meinst die haben kein exemplar gekauft und mal unters mikroskop gelegt?


 Äh ich glaub du stellst dir das "minimal" zu Simpel vor 

Auf nem Hawaii sind ~6,2Mrd Transistoren! Klar, du hast durch die 44 CUs viele eben 44 mal identisch drauf, aber selbst wenn du nur 1/60 der Transistoren anschaust, dann haste immer noch 100 Mio! Transistoren, die du dir anschauen UND verstehen musst. Und da sind die ganzen Interconnects noch gar nicht drin. Ich will erst gar  nicht davon anfangen, was es beudetet, Digitallogik zu verstehen... Zumal einige Sachen ja über Statusregister ja auch noch konfigurierbar sind. Du musst ja die FiniteStateMachine verstehen!

Ich glaub ich verlink mal kurz ein ein GANZ einfaches Beispiel, und zwar ne SRAM-Zelle. Das ist so ziemlich das EINFACHSTE was du überhaupt bauen kannst, und was so ziemlich am einfachsten zu erkennen ist, was es ist, und was es macht. Größere Logik ist da um WELTEN schwieriger.

Guckst du hier einfaches Schaltbild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: File:6t-SRAM-cell.png - Wikimedia Commons

Das hier ist ne gelayoutete einzelne SRAM-Zelle. Schon nen bischen schwieriger gell, aber hey, wir haben ja Beschriftungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: Course-Related Pictures
http://cc.ee.ntu.edu.tw/~ywchang/Courses/Pic/SRAM-layout.jpg

So jetzt schauen wir uns mal das nächste an, nochmal bischen schwieriger oder? So ohne Beschriftung wird das auf einmal echt assig schwierig, aber man hat ja immerhin noch die farbliche Markierung, mit viel Übung schafft man das auch noch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle: http://bwrcs.eecs.berkeley.edu/Classes/icdesign/ee141_s00/Homeworks/ee141hw11.htm

So und jetzt versuch es nochmal hier....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Quelle:Teardown of the Apple iPhone 4 Smart Phone | Chipworks Blog
http://www.chipworks.com/uploadedim...ysis/Teardowns/iPhone4/xilinx-logic-thumb.jpg

So ganz ohne Farben und Beschriftungen ist es richtig schwer richtig? Und da ist wohl das EINFACHSTE, was du dir anschauen kannst...

Sich da direkt irgendwas aus nem Chip raus anschauen zu wollen bei derart komplexen Schaltungen kannste vergessen. Das funktioniert bei ganz wenigen Sachen vielleicht noch, dir rein die Logik an zu schauen, da musste aber schon SEHR genau wissen, wo du hinschauen musst.

Ohne das digitale Design kannste das eigentlich komplett vergessen. Kosten/Nutzen sind da total wahnsinnig.


----------



## BertB (1. Februar 2014)

hab ich ja nie behauptet, dass dies dementsprechend nachbauen könnten/wollten, etc
die behauptung war gewesen, amd könne nicht einschätzen, ob mantle auf kepler laufen könnte, "weil die die architektur nicht so genau kennen",
ich denk die können das sehr gut einschätzen,
die werdens auch ausprobiert haben, rein aus interesse

ist auch jetzt schniepe, 
jedenfalls wird viel halbgares "kennerwissen" felsenfest behauptet
und viel dämliches fanboy gezeter getönt,
schade, der thread fing gut an

edit: dann biste halt ein superkenner, die behauptung, die könntens nicht einschätzen halte ich trotzdem für an den fingern herbei gesogen

mich freuts jedenfalls für mein amd system, cpu schwäche ist da genau der knackpunkt, 
dass jetzt ne gpu software genau dasss angeht freut mich jedenfalls sehr


----------



## Nuallan (2. Februar 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Das Argument "Bei Nvidia bezahlt man für das Komplettpaket" wird man hier bestimmt für ne lange Zeit nicht mehr hören.



Bei Nvidia bezahlt man für das Komplettpaket.  Und natürlich für einige exklusive Features, wie Physx (sorry^^), 3D & Co.. Und natürlich für weniger Verbrauch und Lautstärke. 
Allein Shadowplay ist mir 239864283764x mehr wert als 20% mehr FPS in einem toten EA-Melk-Spiel. Achja, Thief (hat den Namen nicht verdient) und Lichdom (Skyrim für arme) unterstützen ja auch Mantle.. 

Und es kommen ja noch sooo viele tolle Mantle-Spiele. Und die meisten davon werden alle hochqualitativ, weil sie von einem sehr beliebten Publisher kommen, dessen Name ich nicht nenne..


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2014)

Du kannst mit an absoluter Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, das außer nVidia niemand weiß, wie ihr Design wirklich im Detail funktioniert.

Als Externer haste absolut keine Chance zu verstehen, wie was wirklich! im Detail! gelöst ist, und darauf kommt es ja oft genug drauf an, wenn du Treiber schreiben musst. Da biste einfach auf die Hilfe vom Hersteller angewiesen, sonst stocherste nur im Nebel rum. 

Und du kannst davon ausgehen, das selbst beim jeweiligen Hersteller der Entwickler von X nicht weiß/versteht wie der Teil von Y wirklich im Detail funktioniert. Deswegen arbeitet man ja mit Zellen, die constraint sind, und gut ist. Ansonsten würdeste ja wahnsinnig werden


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia bezahlt man für das Komplettpaket.  Und natürlich für einige exklusive Features, wie Physx (sorry^^), 3D & Co.. Und natürlich für weniger Verbrauch und Lautstärke.
> Allein Shadowplay ist mir 239864283764x mehr wert als 20% mehr FPS in einem toten EA-Melk-Spiel. Achja, Thief (hat den Namen nicht verdient) und Lichdom (Skyrim für arme) unterstützen ja auch Mantle..
> 
> Und es kommen ja noch sooo viele tolle Mantle-Spiele. Und die meisten davon werden alle hochqualitativ, weil sie von einem sehr beliebten Publisher kommen, dessen Name ich nicht nenne..



oje, also dass ist jetzt aber auch kurzsichtig

andererseits, hast doch anscheinend ne 7970, was regst dich dann auf?
mantle top, oder?
oder missversteh ich den post?


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia bezahlt man für das Komplettpaket.  Und natürlich für einige exklusive Features, wie Physx (sorry^^), 3D & Co.. Und natürlich für weniger Verbrauch und Lautstärke.
> Allein Shadowplay ist mir 239864283764x mehr wert als 20% mehr FPS in einem toten EA-Melk-Spiel. Achja, Thief (hat den Namen nicht verdient) und Lichdom (Skyrim für arme) unterstützen ja auch Mantle..
> 
> Und es kommen ja noch sooo viele tolle Mantle-Spiele. Und die meisten davon werden alle hochqualitativ, weil sie von einem sehr beliebten Publisher kommen, dessen Name ich nicht nenne..



Und was bringt einem Physx wenn nicht einmal die stärkste nvidia GPU spielbare Frameraten bingt? Bei AMD gibts Eyefinity, True Audio, Mantle, Hydra Vision und co  Mir ist Shadowplay komplett schnuppe zb.

Nur so aus Neugierde - hätte gerne deine Glaskugel. Die weiß anscheinend schon wie gut Thief und Lichdom werden obwohl es keiner von uns gespielt hat.

Bzgl Verbrauch und Lautstärke -> ist immer ein hin und her...und meine Tri-X kann ich aus meinem Silentsystem nicht heraus hören, erst ab 50% wirds bemerkbar. Gib mir ein gutes RTS game mit Mantle und ich werd glücklich (da können von mir aus 100erte Physx games kommen)

PS: Wenn ich noch einmal hören muss "Bei Nvidia bezahlt man für das Komplettpaket/Qualität" lauf ich virtuell Amok *_* das gedöns muss ich von einem Freund 780 Ti user nonstop bei jeder Diskussion hören...
PPS: Ich hab auch keine Ahung ob dein Post jetzt ernst gemeint war oder nicht xD


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

ja gell, kann man nicht so rauslesen, wie ers meint


----------



## XPrototypeX (2. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wieso sich überhaupt so aufgeregt wird. Ist doch total wayne. Die einen bieten das die anderen das... 

Fakt ist AMD bietet momentan das bessere Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis fürs Gaming. Mit Mantle wird das ganze noch mal auf ein anderes Level gehoben.


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ja gell, kann man nicht so rauslesen, wie ers meint


 
BTW ich wette deine FX/R9 Kombo wird mit Mantle besser fahren als die Xeon/Geforce SLI Kombo


----------



## Nuallan (2. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> oje, also dass ist jetzt aber auch kurzsichtig
> 
> andererseits, hast doch anscheinend ne 7970, was regst dich dann auf?
> mantle top, oder?
> oder missversteh ich den post?


 
Ne, ich hab grad ne GTX660 drin, bis Maxwell oder mal ein grünes Schnäppchen kommt (ja, ich weiß, kann dauern ). Die 7970 war ziemlich schnell wieder weg, hab noch nicht geändert.



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugierde - hätte gerne deine Glaskugel. Die weiß anscheinend schon wie gut Thief und Lichdom werden obwohl es keiner von uns gespielt hat.



Glaskugel, verdammt du schlägst mich mit meinen eigenen Waffen.  Lichdom soll ein paar Euro vom Skyrim-Kuchen abschöpfen, und Thief ist eine von vielen Reihen die gegen die Wand gefahren werden. 
Casual und so, so läufts halt heutzutage.. Ich weiß, dass das auch nur Raterei von mir ist, vielleicht werden beide Spiele auch ganz gut, aber meine Erfahrung sagt: Nö.



DoGyAUT schrieb:


> PPS: Ich hab auch keine Ahung ob dein Post jetzt ernst gemeint war oder nicht xD



Er war ernst gemeint.  Ich bin scheinbar einer der wenigen verbliebenen grünen hier im Forum, die anderen sind entweder immer still oder wurden mit Mantle-Keksen auf die dunkle Seite gelockt.


----------



## Nuallan (2. Februar 2014)

Boar, schon wieder Doppelpost.. bitte löschen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (2. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Er war ernst gemeint.  Ich bin scheinbar einer der wenigen verbliebenen grünen hier im Forum, die anderen sind entweder immer still oder wurden mit Mantle-Keksen auf die dunkle Seite gelockt.



Pssst.....ich hab hier leckere Kekse extra mit schöner Erdbeerummantelung für dich, sags aber nicht weiter 
Schmeckt garantiert besser als dieses öde überteuerte Pfefferminzzeug da


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (2. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Boar, schon wieder Doppelpost.. bitte löschen.


 
Keine Angst, da bist Du nicht der Einzige .


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

DoGyAUT schrieb:


> BTW ich wette deine FX/R9 Kombo wird mit Mantle besser fahren als die Xeon/Geforce SLI Kombo


bin echt selber gespannt 
leider ist der fx8350 beim umbau kaputtgegangen, da auch neues mainboard,
(hat im sockelfestgeklebt, mit ziehen alleine ging nix, dabei muss der eigentlich ganz locker sitzen -> mit messer rausgehebelt, 4 beinchen ab )
war dann von weihnachten noch bös pleite,
jetzt hol ich mir die tage nen neuen, habe die r9 290 noch nicht mal angezockt
ist die gigabyte windforce, ist bestimmt stark

die 770er gehen aber auch gut ab, 
keine klagen, was das betrifft


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wünschen das Nvidia sich mit AMD zusammen tun würde und eine eigene API entwickeln auf Basis von Mantle + Physx


 
Das wird nicht passieren, weil NVIDIA dann unter AMD's Fittiche steht und nach deren Pfeife tanzen muss.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Fakt ist AMD bietet momentan das bessere Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis fürs Gaming.


 
Nein ist kein Fakt. 
AMD bietet fuer ganz bestimmte Anwendungsbereiche ein hervorragendes P/L Verhaeltniss.
Das mal auf die Beduerfnisse aller Gamer auszuweiten ist einfach falsch.
Mantle gibt es fuer wieviele Spiele? Wieviel genau werden folgen? 
Physx wird immer als vernachlaessigbare Randerscheinung hingestellt, obwohl es einige Titel gibt die es ziehmlich gut nutzen.
Im Gegenzug dazu wird jetzt schon Mantle hingestellt, als wuerde damit jedes Spiel auf ner AMD Karte schneller laufen.
Wie sich das Ganze entwickelt werden wir sehen. Ob hier AMD der Wohltaeter fuer alle sein wird, oder ob es eine propiritaere Sache wird, und Nvidia damit nicht wirklich umgehen kann, werden wir ebenfalls sehen. 
Wenn AMD sowas macht ist es aber nicht ganz so schlimm. Nvidia hingegen.... Uh Uh Uh, wehe, Physx, Gameworks, Gsync... Wie kann man nur?

Ich sehe solche alleinvorstoesse eher kritisch.
Wuensche mir ueberhaupt das die beiden bei vielen Sachen enger zusammenarbeiten. 
Eine Gpu mit der man tolle Physx Effekte darstellen kann, die ohne Probleme hohe aufloesungen anzeigen kann eventuell auf mehereren Monitoren, wo man via schieberegler im Treiber Downsampling leicht einstellen kann, welche genuegend RAM verbaut hat, wo dx dank Direktzugriff auf die API umgangen werden kann, wo ich nebenher ressourcenschonend aufnehmen kann und wo mehrkartensysteme sehr gut skalieren und kiene microruckelorgie bieten, das alley fuer einen kundenorientierten Preis.
Uh das war n heftig feuchter Traum jetzt.


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

gsync halte ich auch für ein ganz heißes eisen,
damit braucht man gar nicht so lange benchmarkbalken/fps raten

schade, dass man nen neuen monitor bräuchte, und auch nicht gerade aus der brot und butter klasse

weiß man schon, ob freesync ebenso gut sein soll, und das ohne zusatzhardware/neuen monitor?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

Holla die Waldfee

DirectX:
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/14-02-01/131c.jpg

Mantle:
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/14-02-01/131d.jpg

Quelle:
AMD Passes On Catalyst 14.1 beta to the Press, Public Release Shortly | techPowerUp


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Definitiv. Zum einen bin ich kein großer Golem-Fan, zum anderen will ich unseren Ex-Bench-Marc zurück bei PCGH sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
habe nur geschrieben das es möglich sein soll laut amd und mehr nicht. und glaube das beide seiten die Produkte des anderen genau kennen. aufjedenfall weis jetzt jeder warum nvidia noch schnell die titan auf den markt geschmissen hat.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2014)

XPrototypeX schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wieso sich überhaupt so aufgeregt wird. Ist doch total wayne. Die einen bieten das die anderen das...
> 
> Fakt ist AMD bietet momentan das bessere Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis fürs Gaming. Mit Mantle wird das ganze noch mal auf ein anderes Level gehoben.


 
momentan ja und auch schon immer und hoffentlich auch zukünftig.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> bin echt selber gespannt
> leider ist der fx8350 beim umbau kaputtgegangen, da auch neues mainboard,
> (hat im sockelfestgeklebt, mit ziehen alleine ging nix, dabei muss der eigentlich ganz locker sitzen -> mit messer rausgehebelt, 4 beinchen ab )
> war dann von weihnachten noch bös pleite,
> ...


 
die gigabyte rockt wie sau, musste dir nur das f3 bios draufpacken.

so nun was zum thema, ich bin sehr erstaunt über die benchmarks.
meine Einschätzung wird bei weitem übertroffen.
amd scheint da was ganz innovatives entwickelt zu haben und ich bin mal gwspannt wie sich das noch weiterentwickelt. dies ist erst der anfang und man darf ja nicht vergessen das mantle aktuell nur bf4 unterstützt und mehr nicht. meinen respekt für dieses produkt.
da könnte man ja wieder schwach werden und eine amd cpu kaufen.


----------



## Nuallan (2. Februar 2014)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee
> 
> DirectX:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/14-02-01/131c.jpg
> ...


 
Ne lahme AMD-CPU mit ner 290(X) in HD-Ready-Auflösung..


----------



## B1gD4ddy (2. Februar 2014)

auf der computerbase main gibts den treiber schon

edit: im guru3d forum seit paar minuten auch


----------



## Atma (2. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ne lahme AMD-CPU mit ner 290(X) in HD-Ready-Auflösung..


Bei Intel ist das Resultat im CPU Limit dasselbe .

Wofür man sonst eine neue Grafikkarten- oder CPU-Generation braucht, hat AMD allein durch eine neue API geschafft - definitiv beeindruckend. Ich bin sehr auf die Reaktion von Microsoft und Nvidia gespannt.


----------



## SaftSpalte (2. Februar 2014)

sehr beeindruckend . man sollte aber noch warten um sich die Nutzung von *MANTEL* anzuschauen . 

Wer als spieleschmiede Mantle nicht nutz, ist selber schuld .


----------



## facehugger (2. Februar 2014)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich bin scheinbar einer der wenigen verbliebenen grünen hier im Forum, die anderen sind entweder immer still oder wurden mit Mantle-Keksen auf die dunkle Seite gelockt.


Biste nicht. Ich gönne mir seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit auch nur grüne Karten. Warum, weil *ich* eben bis jetzt immer zufrieden war und es keine großen Problemchen gegeben hat, im Gegenteil. Das Gesamtpaket aus Leistung/Lautstärke/Verbrauch hat auch (meist) gepasst. 

PhysX oder CUDA haben für mich nie die tragende Rolle gespielt. Gimmicks, die man halt mitnimmt... Und wenn alles passt, warum dann wechselnAllerdings empfehle ich auch AMD-Karten. Es ist immer gut, Alternativen anbieten zu können. Und Grakas bauen, das können die roten

Gruß


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (2. Februar 2014)

Warum sollte sich Nvidia dazu hinreisen, denn ihre Karten laufen ja ganz gut, und eine X86 Lizenz habe die nicht, da Mantle ja zum großen Teil die CPU entlastet, deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung das genau deswegen AMD der ideale Partner ist denn die haben beides(Die Intel GPU´s zählen nicht, da zu schwach), und ihre CPU´s werden dabei auch noch kräftig gepusht.

Außerdem denke ich das Nvidia nicht mal so ohne weiteres Mantle in ihre Architektur einbinden kann.

Die Leistungsdaten sehen echt vielversprechend aus, und wenn bei MultiGPU die Nachteile wie InputLags und Microruckler per Mantle reduziert werden dann könnte man je mehr GPUs verkaufen, und beide Firmen unternehmen ja schon große Anstrengungen MultiGPUs den Endanwender mit ihren Optimierungen schmackhaft zu machen.



facehugger schrieb:


> Und Grakas bauen, das können die roten


 
Können ja beide Hersteller da gibt es noch ein Konkurrenzkampf und beide Hersteller haben unterschiedlich Kriterien, nur AMD muss echt mal wieder ihre GPU´s effizienter gestalten, denn ich persönlich schaue nicht wer hat den längsten, sondern wer hat das bessere Gesamtpaket

Edit:
Was mich auch mal interessieren würde, MultiGPU mit 2*8 Lanes und 2*16 Lanes, wie hoch da der Leistungsverlust ist mit Mantle.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> [...] Das Gesamtpaket aus Leistung/Lautstärke/Verbrauch hat auch (meist) gepasst. [...]


 *hust* GTX480 *hust* 

(Und falls du jetzt mit dem "meist" kommst, was macht das denn dann noch für einen Sinn, zu sagen: "Ich kaufe seit Jahren *immer *diese Firma, weil sie nach meinen Kriterien *meist *das bessere Gesamtpaket hatte."?)


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> *hust* GTX480 *hust*


 
War damals die schnellste Karte, die erste richtige DX11 wo man es auch vernuenftig nutzen konnte, hatte wesentlich mehr Tessellation Leistung und die ueblichen nVidia Features.
Dem gegenueber stand ein hoher Verbrauch und hohe Temperaturen.

Fuer Leute die die hoechste Leistung zu einem relativ hohen Preis wollten mit den nVidia Features war es damals durchaus das beste Gesamtpaket.

Wart da war doch was mit der R9 290X. Die hat doch aehnliche Probleme mit Verbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung. Nur das sie nicht gleich auch die schnellste Karte ist. Aber da wird rigoros unterm Tisch gekehrt.


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2014)

Du kannst Thermi aber nicht mit Hawaii vergleichen 

AMD hatte mit der HD5870 ne super effiziente Karte, die auch noch deutlich vor Thermi draußen war und die alte Gen von nVidia versägt hat. Das haste so mit Hawaii vs. GTX 780Ti nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

Dafuer kam nach der HD5870 kein vernuenftiger Nachfolger der mit dem Fermi mithalten konnte.
Und klar kann ich das vergleichen.
Wo ist da der große unterschied?

Die R9 290X kam deutlich nach der Titan ist lauter, heißer, und nicht wirklich schneller.
Das nVidia die R9 mal eben mit der 780Ti getoppt hat, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Entweder gilt ein Argument fuer alle oder gar nicht. Aber dieses: jaaaa das ist ja ganz was anderes, ist mMn Schwachsinn.


----------



## MaxRink (2. Februar 2014)

Nur das Refdesign ist ein fail.
Im Customdeaign ist die Karte durchaus leise und deutlich effizienter. Und in BF4 sollte sie lt. Golem schneller als die Ti sein.


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

die rote armee fraktion hat lange auf die effizienz pauke gehauen,
seit kepler isses aber wohl umgekehrt


----------



## facehugger (2. Februar 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> *hust* GTX480 *hust*
> 
> (Und falls du jetzt mit dem "meist" kommst, was macht das denn dann noch für einen Sinn, zu sagen: "Ich kaufe seit Jahren *immer *diese Firma, weil sie nach meinen Kriterien *meist *das bessere Gesamtpaket hatte."?)


Das verschnupfte kannste sein lassen, schließlich gab es damals schon Freezer, die auch mit der GTX480 locker leise fertig wurden Und jeder Hersteller failt einmal...

Gruß


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2014)

wen juckts überhaupt was früher war interessiert mich jetzt nicht mehr.
im moment ist es egal welche karte man nimmt beide seiten haben gute karten im angebot, man kann sich jetzt bei jeder was rauspicken und schlecht reden hilft aber nicht weiter es sind ebenbürtige karten.

außerdem kommt ihr wieder vom thema ab!

edit: was das effizienz gelaber angeht verweise ich auf Alkis blog http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1514-alkis-blog-23-der-stromblog.html


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Nur das Refdesign ist ein fail.
> Im  Customdeaign ist die Karte durchaus leise und deutlich effizienter. Und  in BF4 sollte sie lt. Golem schneller als die Ti sein.


 
Ja was wird dann hier argumentiert? Aepfel mit Birnen vergleichen und was fuer die eigene Argumentation toll ist, wird dann hergenommen?

Schoen fuer die BF4 Spieler  
Aber der Anwendungsbereich einer Grafikkarte besteht nicht nur aus BF4.



BertB schrieb:


> die rote armee fraktion hat lange auf die effizienz pauke gehauen,
> seit kepler isses aber wohl umgekehrt


 Und das wird immer wieder untern Tisch gekehrt. Jetzt ist Effizienz nicht mehr ganz so wichtig, und die Stromersparniss ist vernachlaessigbar und natuerlich kann man eigene Kuehlloesungen montieren blablabla.

Nebenher wird aber auf den Fermi verwiesen und zieht man hier Parallelen gilt das auch nicht.
Irgendwie


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Februar 2014)

Selbst wenn Mantle gut ist müssen Intel oder und Nvidia Entwickler nur ein wenig "unterstützen" so wie es AMD auch macht und Mantle wird sich nicht verbreiten.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2014)

Naja, Mantle braucht bloß in Star Citizen ähnlich effektiv wie in Star Swarm zu werden. Ich denke allein das würde Mantle den Weg ebnen, denn dann würde wohl jeder, der seinen PC primär für SC aufrüstet, auf AMD setzen.


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

ich hoff bloß, star citizen wird auch nur annähernd so gut, wie ichs erträum
habe als kind massiv elite gezockt, das waren zeiten...
eve muss ich mich auch mal endlich gscheit reinzocken, habe nen account, aber hürde ist hoch
grade keine geduld für eve richtig zu lernen


----------



## Skysnake (2. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dafuer kam nach der HD5870 kein vernuenftiger Nachfolger der mit dem Fermi mithalten konnte.
> Und klar kann ich das vergleichen.
> Wo ist da der große unterschied?


GF100 wurde verschoben um fast ein halbes Jahr, da er kaputt war. Hawaii nicht
GF100 hat unter FurMark weit über 225W verballert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren es sogar über 300W in der Spitze. Die HD5870 lag irgendwo bei 180W. 
GF100 hat damit gut 70-80W mehr verballert als die HD5870
GF100 war in DP-Beschnitten, die HD5870 nicht
GF100 warkaputt und hatte deswegen nicht alle SM aktiviert. Hawaii funktioniert.
GF100 war teurer als die Konkurrenz, und das deutlich, Hawaii ist günstiger

Von GF110 müssen wir nicht reden. Das läuft so ziemlich auf die gleiche Situation raus wie jetzt. Da kann ich mich aber nicht dran erinnern, das man die GTX580 noch wegen ihrem Stromverbrauch kritisiert hat. Ganz im Gegenteil. Das war Fermi done right.

Für mich sind das schon ziemlich heftige qualitative Unterschiede. 



> Die R9 290X kam deutlich nach der Titan ist lauter, heißer, und nicht wirklich schneller.
> Das nVidia die R9 mal eben mit der 780Ti getoppt hat, ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> 
> Entweder gilt ein Argument fuer alle oder gar nicht. Aber dieses: jaaaa das ist ja ganz was anderes, ist mMn Schwachsinn.


 Lauter und heiser gilt aber nur fürs Ref-Design, was wirklich nicht so der Burner ist. 

Und "mal eben getoppt" würde ich auch nicht sooo sagen. Die geben sich nicht wirklich viel.

Von daher sorry, aber die Situation mit GF100 kannste wirklich nicht vergleichen. Das Ding war einfach nen Fail im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz. GF110 hat das dann alles wieder ausgebügelt, aber davon redet ja auch keiner.


----------



## facehugger (2. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hört doch mal auf, euch die alten Grakas samt ihren Schwächen/Stärken um die Ohren zu haun. Ist wirklich Schnee von gestern Schön ist doch, das Mantle mehr Performance sowohl für AMD als auch Intel-Systeme bietet (wenn eine GCN-Graka drinsteckt). Deswegen wird allerdings kein Game in Zukunft mit einer "grünen" unspielbar sein. 

Soviel ist sicher, sagt meine Glaskugel

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2014)

schließe mich den worten von @facehugger an. nebenbei mantle ist nicht alles aber interessant gerade für bf4 & co. alle anderen brauchen mantle nicht weiter schlecht machen und möchten es bitte so hinnehmen wie es aktuell ist. es bringt auch niemanden was hier alte kamellen aus der vergangenheit aufzuwärmen, probleme haben wohl alle seiten gehabt und werden diese auch immer mal wieder haben. also die es nutzen/können/werden freut euch um die kostenlose optimierung und gut ist.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (2. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen wird allerdings kein Game in Zukunft mit einer "grünen" unspielbar sein.


 
Warten wir mal Star Citizen ab 
Unspielbar wirds nicht sein aber man darf bei den Grünen sicher eine menge an Details runterschrauben.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal Star Citizen ab
> Unspielbar wirds nicht sein aber man darf bei den Grünen sicher eine menge an Details runterschrauben.


 
Bitte einmal die Lottozahlen fuer die naechsten Ziehungen


----------



## facehugger (2. Februar 2014)

AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Warten wir mal Star Citizen ab
> Unspielbar wirds nicht sein aber man darf bei den Grünen sicher eine menge an Details runterschrauben.


Ja sicher und Chris Roberts ist dein bester Kumpel Er wird sicher nicht wollen, das die ganzen Nvidia-Eigner bei diesem Game bildqualitechnisch in die Röhre gucken müssen. Zumal es von jenen nicht gerade wenige gibt...

Gruß


----------



## CSOger (2. Februar 2014)

Bei aller Begeisterung für Mantle...
Das nun von vielen schon fast das Ende von Nvidia ausgerufen wird ist dann doch "etwas" übertrieben.
Es wird ne Reaktion kommen...wie auch immer die aussieht.
Die Jungs lassen sich nicht so einfach abkochen.


----------



## drebbin (2. Februar 2014)

Du redest hier von Chris Roberts.
Er entwickelt sein Spiel nach seinen vorstellungen.hat er zu Beginn des Projektes und auch mittendrin betont. Ihm war schon immer egal wie die durchschnittliche PC Leistung der Bevölkerung aussieht und genau deswegen lieben ihn so viele.
Er wird rausholen was rauszuholen geht.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2014)

Frueher bei Spielen von Chris Roberts musste man fast immer zwangslaeufig aufruesten.
Aber die gingen immer ans Limit.
Gibt ja nicht mehr wirklich wen der sowas macht. Wird lieber auf Abwaertskompatiblitaet gesetzt, man koennte ja potentielle Kunden ausser Acht lassen.


----------



## Harry70 (2. Februar 2014)

Leute, Leute gönnt AMD doch das Plus mit Mantle wer weiß schon wie lange es anhält.


----------



## BertB (2. Februar 2014)

chris roberts hat doch eh angekündigt, dass er selbst die neuste, stärkste hardware ausreizen will
gab halben shit storm deswegen
gut so, dass er kompromisslos ist
weiß eh nicht, was die leute sich aufregen, dann geht halt nicht ultra mit performance karte, 
sieht aber auf high besser aus, als anderes zeug auf maximum...
dann sieht das game auch länger gut aus, 
dann lohnt auch die next gen gpus fürs game

erst hat er gtx 780 empfohlen, jetzt r9 290
wird sicher beides gut sein


----------



## Cross-Flow (3. Februar 2014)

Gähn ... Mantle ...

 Schön und gut AMD, tolle API und wenn ihrs mit Xfire jetzt auch noch gebacken bekommt würde ich euch glatt mal wieder mein Geld geben 

 Nur leider mag ich DS und auch ein wenig mehr Hz 

 So lang da reg tweaks und co nötig sind wird's nichts mit uns beiden ...

 Das die ATi Karten von der Rohleistung schon immer vor den Nv Karten lagen ist ja nichts neues, da ist es echt erfrischend wenn die Leistung jetzt auch mal ankommt. Doof nur das ich die 100+ FPS nicht vernünftig in Bildquali ummünzen kann ....


----------



## BertB (3. Februar 2014)

der ccc könnte echt ruhig easy downsampling wieder aufnehmen,
bis zur hd5000 ära wars anscheinend drin, was man so liest
hätt ich nur ein system wärs auch nvidia wegen easy ds, mantle hin oder her, und wenn ich morgen neu kaufen würde

wegen mehr Hz versteh ich den einwand allerdings nicht, mantle scheint ja gerade gut zu sein für min fps,
wäre wichtig für vsync @ 120/144Hz


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Du redest hier von Chris Roberts.
> Er entwickelt sein Spiel nach seinen vorstellungen.hat er zu Beginn des Projektes und auch mittendrin betont. Ihm war schon immer egal wie die durchschnittliche PC Leistung der Bevölkerung aussieht und genau deswegen lieben ihn so viele.
> Er wird rausholen was rauszuholen geht.


Ich weiß schon, von wem ich rede Mir ging es eher um die etwas provozierende Behauptung von AnonHome1234, der für uns alle in die Zukunft geschaut hat...

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (3. Februar 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ja sicher und Chris Roberts ist dein bester Kumpel Er wird sicher nicht wollen, das die ganzen Nvidia-Eigner bei diesem Game bildqualitechnisch in die Röhre gucken müssen. Zumal es von jenen nicht gerade wenige gibt...
> 
> Gruß


 Also Chris Roberts hat doch recht deutlich gesagt, dass er den PC ans absolute Limit bringen wird, und das nicht auf heutige PCs bezogen sondern auf PCs, die es dann erst geben wird.

Er hat im Prinzip sogar gesagt:"Leute wenn es euch zu langsam ist, oder ihr nicht alles auf Max zocken koennt, dann kauft euch einen PC oder lebt damit... PS:Es wird keinen PC geben der schnell genug ist, wenn es raus kommt und das ist EUER Problem!"

Also ich erwarte ein Crysis reloaded mit SC. Das Spiel wird erst 1-2 Generationen spaeter auf Max zockbar sein.


----------



## facehugger (3. Februar 2014)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also Chris Roberts hat doch recht deutlich gesagt, dass er den PC ans absolute Limit bringen wird, und das nicht auf heutige PCs bezogen sondern auf PCs, die es dann erst geben wird.
> 
> Er hat im Prinzip sogar gesagt:"Leute wenn es euch zu langsam ist, oder ihr nicht alles auf Max zocken koennt, dann kauft euch einen PC oder lebt damit... PS:Es wird keinen PC geben der schnell genug ist, wenn es raus kommt und das ist EUER Problem!"
> 
> Also ich erwarte ein Crysis reloaded mit SC. Das Spiel wird erst 1-2 Generationen spaeter auf Max zockbar sein.


Ich werde hier wohl von so einigen missverstanden *Noch einmal:* mit meiner Aussage bezog ich mich auf den Post von AnonHome1234, der für Nvidia-Karten laut seiner Glaskugel in Star Citizen nicht viel grünes Land sieht...

Gruß


----------



## Skysnake (3. Februar 2014)

Naja, ich glaub durchaus, dass er damit Recht haben könnte. Das heist im Umkehrschluss aber NICHT! dass das bei AMD Karten groß anders sein wird


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (4. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist das heftig.  Das würde ja bedeuten, dass ich plötzlich mit meiner 7970 in bislang unereichbaren Sphären schweben würde. ~120 FPS bei 120 Hz in nur gering abgespeckten Details in BF4, das würde mir schon schmecken. Es lässt zumindest hoffen, dass Mantle doch deutlich mehr Anklang finden wird, als man es in zahlreichen Forenbeiträgen bislang erwarten durfte.


 
Nach so viel ******* das letzte Jahr (EA, keine wirklich neuen Karten von AMD, etc pp) muss jetzt auch erstmal wieder was da sein, bevor man im Jubel ausbricht. Die Leute werden zurecht vorsichtiger. Zu oft hat man zu unrecht zu früh gejubelt


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Oxide Games verbessert die Mehrleistung mit Mantle bei Star Swarm anscheinend immer weiter:
http://oxidegames.com/2014/02/04/new-star-swarm-build-better-mantle-performance/


----------



## Rasha (11. Februar 2014)

Gabs scho Reaktionen von Nvidia? Da kommt bestimmt noch was..ich will wieder nen offenen Schlagabtausch zwischen denen!


----------



## BertB (11. Februar 2014)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Nach so viel ******* das letzte Jahr (EA, keine wirklich neuen Karten von AMD, etc pp) muss jetzt auch erstmal wieder was da sein, bevor man im Jubel ausbricht. Die Leute werden zurecht vorsichtiger. Zu oft hat man zu unrecht zu früh gejubelt



ich würd die hawaii dinger aber schon als neue karten bezeichnen


----------

